# Speedcubing in Michigan



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the wrong place for this, but I'm thinking of holding a Comp in Canton (most likely) and was curious to see who could make it, just as a rough estimate. This will be in August (or am currently looking for it to be). Let me know what you guys think and if you could attend.


----------



## Sa967St (May 9, 2010)

I'd probably come.

btw: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16362


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 9, 2010)

haha thanks, probably would help to look before posting.


----------



## Feryll (May 9, 2010)

Yes, I would come 99% sure.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 9, 2010)

6.5 hours. I can try, but I doubt it.


----------



## Sa967St (May 9, 2010)

A lot of Canadians from the Toronto area came to the MI competition last year, and will probably want to come to this one too. If you're planning to have your competition in August, make sure it's not the same day as the Toronto Open Summer competition (August 14th) and US Nats (August 6-8).

CANADIAN INVASION


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (May 9, 2010)

I might come... I've been looking for a comp in Michigan for a while. not sure if I could make it to Howell though.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

Only after june 26th for me. AFTER, not on.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, so can I get an estimate on who will be coming, I am looking at August 21st as a date, but I need a head count as I need to figure some things out. Events Will HOPEFULLY (not even sure about this yet) be:
2x2,3x3
BLD,OH
4x4,5x5
7x7(maybe)
SQ-1,Clock
Magic/Master Magic

If you are planning to attend please post here, and if your bringing a COMPETITOR, please post as well. We need a venue to hold the capacity, and we need a decent estimate on people. Thanks, Nick


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll come.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 23, 2010)

Count me in 100%


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 24, 2010)

Put me down as a possible


----------



## Feryll (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes! If it's only about 50 minutes away absolutely! I will also very likely be bringing somebody who has not been able to come with me to two other comps. Yay for Mich!

PS. There will be lots of Canadians too  I'm excited.

EDIT: Yes, I will for sure be going. Link2Link is my friend, he will post as to whether he will be able to.


----------



## link2link25 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes I am Going!!!!!! I live in there!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll try.


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds great, but I'm not really very fast. I live in Lansing, so it'd be possible. Yay for Michigan cubing!


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 24, 2010)

i want to come id have to take a 6 hour bus from MN though.. its a 1dollar bus ride lol. maybe ill come with my brother and my friend.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 24, 2010)

Plaincow said:


> i want to come id have to take a 6 hour bus from MN though.. its a 1dollar bus ride lol. maybe ill come with my brother and my friend.



Damn thats cheap travel!!!! Definatley go.


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 24, 2010)

when is the comp? i think it is in july is this right? and id have to ask my parents since im under 18(im 16) and bring my older brother(hes 21) so yea i hope i can go even though i only avg 35 on only 3x3 working on 2x2 and magic. and i went to my first comp in mn last week, and it was fun and this is a run on sentence! yea ill try.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 24, 2010)

I might be going!
I'll be in Michigan in August, but I'm not sure if I'll be there that weekend, I don't know yet. If I'm in Michigan then I'll probably be able to make it.

Don't count me in yet for estimating the amount of competitors, but it _could_ happen.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 26, 2010)

Yay! A Michigan comp!... Maybe. I will come.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 26, 2010)

Plaincow said:


> when is the comp? i think it is in july is this right?





Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I am looking at August 21st as a date, but I need a head count as I need to figure some things out.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2010)

Who will be the delegate?

edit: and why is this thread in the wrong place?


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Who will be the delegate?
> 
> edit: and why is this thread in the wrong place?



Dave Campbell, and I weasnt sure where this belongs


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am coming for sure!
And since on in the Canton area there's a Long John Silvers, I think i'll make it a tradition to go to Long John Silvers before comps since i did that on the ride to Ohio Open lol


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 30, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=22



But its not yet official


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

So how is the plan coming together so far? Have you found a place yet? I hope so. It is so close to my house it's ridiculous!


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Who will be the delegate?
> ...



uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
he'll probably be at the Long Island competition that day


----------



## tfray94 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd most definately come! Would be my first ever comp!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 30, 2010)

tfray94 said:


> I'd most definately come! Would be my first ever comp!



You and me dude.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 30, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> tfray94 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd most definately come! Would be my first ever comp!
> ...



Me and Feryll.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > tfray94 said:
> ...



:confused:


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 8, 2010)

Is there any more info on this? A confirmed venue? Is there a delegate confirmed? August 21st for sure? Events?
There's still a chance I can go, but I don't know anything about except for August 21st and Canton. D:
There's still plenty of time between now and then, though...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 8, 2010)

I just realized that Canton is where the Ikea is! My family could drop me off at the comp and hang out at Ikea all day. If this happens *I will be there!*


----------



## Feryll (Jul 9, 2010)

Should we consider this still happening? I know you were having problem with a venue, but everyone is still going to happen, right?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could have it at the Ikea.........


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jul 9, 2010)

Im on vacation now but Im going to be looking at churches when I get back. So Ill keep you guys posted


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 11, 2010)

Canadians don't have religions, I guess we can't have the comp at a church. 

How about IKEA? No one's suggested that yet. IKEA.

EDIT: NVM REBEL REBEL anti-Candia have it a church!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2010)

I suggested it!! I was just there last week. (I still haven't had the time to put my desk together...)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow. If we had it a IKEA, I could walk to the comp....

Does IKEA even have a good competition area???


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 11, 2010)

Just to let you know, I will probably be competing in these events if you have them:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
Pyraminx
Megaminx
OH

Magic if I buy one.


Edit: I didn't realise I double posted, unless I didn't double post and someone deleted their old post.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's what I'd do:
2x2
3x3
4x4
OH
 Not much.

I need to buy a 2x2 for the comp.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd do:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5 (?)
OH
3bld
4bld
5bld (?)
multi bld
Pyra
bacon-eating


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 11, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Not much.



Those were the exact events I did at my first competition. What are your averages?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

I average 25 seconds on 3x3 and _3 minutes_ on the 4x4. 
I don't own a 2x2 but I can solve it.
I would also do OH so I wouldn't just be sitting there twiddling my thumbs for most of the day.

Anything I can solve I will compete in, no matter how bad I am at it. (*except* feet solving)

EDIT: And I will definitely be competing in the bacon-eating. I'm a pro at that.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jul 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Well, presented with the option of going all the way to LI, or going only 3 hours to delegate a Detroit area competition, i would delegate. It is more important, and of course easier for me. Besides, Rowe doesn't need me, he is just nervous. He's a smart guy with lots of competition experience. I have no doubt they will do great out there. But i have not heard anything about this one in a long time. I'd be surprised if it works out. But stranger things have happened.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 12, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> I average 25 seconds on 3x3 and _3 minutes_ on the 4x4.
> I don't own a 2x2 but I can solve it.
> I would also do OH so I wouldn't just be sitting there twiddling my thumbs for most of the day.
> 
> ...



We average about the same on 3x3. You will be a fun person to race with, then.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 13, 2010)

DAVE IT'S GONNA WORK OUT IT HAS TOO.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...



Well the date may be pushed back but not fully sure having venue issues


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 14, 2010)

Pleasebeaugust21stitmustbeaugust21stpleasebeaugust21st.
I wish I could help get a venue. D:


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for the bump

I would compete in

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5(If i get a better 5x5)
Magic (If I have one that's not broken
OH
and Pyraminx


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2010)

If you could have it sometime in the next three days that'd be awesome.
kthxbai


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm gonna go get me some KFC.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jul 19, 2010)

I may push the date back if possible but im hoping for the 21st, this means I need to have a venue on lock in the next 3 days


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

And is that August 21st or July 21st?


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 19, 2010)

August 21st.

It looks like I won't be in Michigan for the comp, so I can't go. 
So good luck to all the competitors, have fun.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I may push the date back if possible but im hoping for the 21st, this means I need to have a venue on lock in the next 3 days


push back?:confused:
The Toronto Open Summer competition is a week before that (the 14th).


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 19, 2010)

Push back and delay it, so it happens later, not sooner.


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 25, 2010)

nooo dont push back please. and ill be competing in 2x2, 3x3, pyraminx, skewb, magic, master magic. and can we get an official date pleasE?


----------



## Thompson (Jul 25, 2010)

I would love to come and I would compete in 2-5, pyra, skewb, mega, and Siamese cube please.


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 29, 2010)

It's too bad that it's not sooner...I'd like a competition between now an Nationals...and I'm Grand Rapids for the week....aw well! If it goes through, have fun everyone!


----------



## Brax13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Man, finally a comp. sooooo close!! I'd go......... if my times weren't so garbage X-D 
Curse my last-layer laziness lol


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey, if you enjoy it then don't bash yourself for being slow!

I finally got my 2x2 and square-1 in the mail today so I'm practicing like crazy and I'm really bad.


----------



## Brax13 (Jul 29, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Hey, if you enjoy it then don't bash yourself for being slow!



True that man. And if its gonna b in a month, i have time to improve 



TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> I finally got my 2x2 and square-1 in the mail today so I'm practicing like crazy and I'm really bad.



Lol, good luck with that Square-1


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jul 29, 2010)

Guys Im still looking for a venue but I dont think I could arrange this with some of the prices being thrown at me. Ill keep looking, but I think this will be bumped to late august/early september.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Brax13 said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> ...


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 31, 2010)

Just bump it to around the 4th of July next year. Do it.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

.......


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 31, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Just bump it to around the 4th of July next year. Do it.



No! I would be better for me and I assume others if it's this August or this winter vacation.


----------



## Brax13 (Jul 31, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Just bump it to around the 4th of July next year. Do it.
> ...



I agree


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 31, 2010)

hmmm winter vacation may work too...

I'm gonna be busy in September, with school starting and all...


----------



## Bryan (Aug 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> No! I would be better for me and I assume others if it's this August or *this winter vacation.*



How early does your winter vacation start? With December 25th falling on a Saturday, I'm guessing that weekend is out.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 1, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Guys Im still looking for a venue but I dont think I could arrange this with some of the prices being thrown at me. Ill keep looking, but I think this will be bumped to late august/early september.



If you can't find a venue, why can't you just hold it outside somewhere? Find someone who has a big backyard.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys Im still looking for a venue but I dont think I could arrange this with some of the prices being thrown at me. Ill keep looking, but I think this will be bumped to late august/early september.
> ...



And if nothing really works out, then we can just have a meetup.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys Im still looking for a venue but I dont think I could arrange this with some of the prices being thrown at me. Ill keep looking, but I think this will be bumped to late august/early september.
> ...



Lol what if it's in the winter...in Michigan...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 1, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> ...


I meant if Nick is still trying to hold it this summer.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


okie


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 1, 2010)

We could hold it in a library, like Indiana Winter 2010.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> We could hold it in a library, like Indiana Winter 2010.






Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > The WCA is not "declared" as a non-profit organization... sorry.
> ...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 1, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > The WCA is not "declared" as a non-profit organization... sorry.
> ...



A church would work, but it might be kind of odd having a puzzle competition where religious gatherings are held.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> A church would work, but it might be kind of odd having a puzzle competition where religious gatherings are held.


If it were at a church, I don't think it would be in it's sanctuary.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > A church would work, but it might be kind of odd having a puzzle competition where religious gatherings are held.
> ...



I just mean it would be weird having it in the same building.

Our Lady of Good Counsel Church would work very well. They have a large basement with good lighting.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> A church would work, but it might be kind of odd having a puzzle competition where religious gatherings are held.



Nebraska Open, all 4 MN Opens, Cubetcha, Marietta 2010, Italian Championship 2010, 
Pleasantville Fall 2007.

I've never had anyone complain that the competition is held in a church. I've looked at science museums and schools, and they just never work out. It's much easier (and cheaper) to get a church than other venues.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 1, 2010)

Bryan said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > A church would work, but it might be kind of odd having a puzzle competition where religious gatherings are held.
> ...



I also looked that up. The social hall at OLGC church will work fine.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> A church would work, but it might be kind of odd having a puzzle competition where religious gatherings are held.



Lots of churches have a gym or recreational area that is detached from the main building...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 2, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > A church would work, but it might be kind of odd having a puzzle competition where religious gatherings are held.
> ...



Yeah. OLGC has a basement or "social hall". It is nice and large with good lighting.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 12, 2010)

Can we get an update?


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Aug 24, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Can we get an update?



I'm waiting on a call from a church but I'm not sure if they'll be onboard they sounded hesitant for some odd reason. But I'm really working at this, just haven't had alot of time to update this thread alot.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm going to be gone Sept. 9-13, and 22-30........


----------



## Eppley12 (Nov 30, 2010)

me and my 2 friends wouldn't miss it for the world!
This is august 2011 right?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2010)

Uh, just fyi, I found out I was accepted to Hillsdale yesterday, so I'm Michigan bound. I won't be there for 9 months, but we've gotta' spark a Michigan cubing scene


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 20, 2010)

Eppley12 said:


> me and my 2 friends wouldn't miss it for the world!
> This is august 2011 right?


 
Nope, this was planned for this year and it just never materialized.
However, you could contact some of the others in this thread and maybe there _will_ be a competition there next August.


----------



## bgcatfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I've never been to a competition. But seeing as I'm living in Ann Arbor right now, I'd be very happy to attend a competition in Michigan. =)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 26, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Nope, this was planned for this year and it just never materialized.
> However, you could contact some of the others in this thread and maybe there _will_ be a competition there next August.


 
i just created a cubing club at skyline. i live in ann arbor and i would love to have a competition this year. maybe we could see if theres a group of people that would like to plan one? i can ask my club at the next meeting.


----------



## Eppley12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anthony, when you do come to Michigan, do you think you will be holding any comps? I myself have never been to one. I live in Port Huon, MI. I may however be going to nationals, but that's probably the only comp i'll ever go to if none pop up somewhere in Michigan. Unfortunatley there has only been 1 Michigan comp ever, and that was a few weeks before I started learning about competiotions, in fact, before I knew about competitions I would google "rubiks cube conventions" because I was dumb!


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back from the dead here. And I'm back trying to make this work. I'm not 100% sure on alot of details at this point and wasn't very well prepared last year, being as it interfeard with my football schedule. But I'm going to try and get this thing up and running.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 23, 2011)

If its during summer vacation, I will go no matter what. I could try and help (look at previous post for more info). Right now I am aiming for a school competition for my club around May just so everyone (including me) can see kind of what it feels like to be in a competition. I might try to contact them and ask them to go to the competition if we have one this year so we actually have some people. Right now it is very boring because they don't feel like learning F2L and they average around 70 seconds while I average around 30.


----------



## asportking (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll see if I could make it (I live way up in da U.P, where there are never competitions), but I probably won't know for sure until the exact date comes out.


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 23, 2011)

This is exactly what I have been waiting for, I live in Michigan but I never heard of a comp here


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 3, 2011)

*cubing competition near michigan?*

i wanted to know if anyone wanted an official wca competition around ann arbor or around michigan (no more than 3 or 4 hours drive away from ann arbor). my parents won't let me go to OSU for US nationals 2011. i know there is some talk about one? but nothing is happening. i can't travel much and really want to go to a competition. i average very low 20's with some sub-20.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 3, 2011)

I think you might want to look at the WCA website http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/


----------



## asportking (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd like one in Michigan as well, preferably up in da U.P.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 3, 2011)

I heard Anthony is going to organize one in Michigan. I don't know if it's for sure though.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 3, 2011)

Where will Anthony be in Michigan (what part)? I hope it's south west...


----------



## JyH (Aug 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Where will Anthony be in Michigan (what part)? I hope it's south west...


 
Listen to his Cubecast episode. I can't be bothered to listen to it again. All I remember is his grandpa is paying for his college there.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 3, 2011)

YES I want to and will go to a competition in Michigan! Not in August, though, otherwise I'd be going to nationals as well. I'm about 3 hours from Ann Arbor.


----------



## Weston (Aug 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> Listen to his Cubecast episode. I can't be bothered to listen to it again. All I remember is his grandpa is paying for his college there.


 
He's going to Hillsdale, which is very south I think.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 3, 2011)

hillsdale is close enough to me that I can even make it during the school year. it looks like it's only about an hour west of ann arbor. I'll check out his cubecast video tomorrow when it isn't 12:29am....


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 3, 2011)

You don't need to listen to the episode because the info you need on that is here now. He'll be in Hillsdale, which is in southern Michigan. Hillsdale's not too far for you, so cool.
Don't get too anxious though, it's better to see if Anthony says anything himself and not to make any assumptions otherwise.

Michigan, as of now, lacks a strong cuber base. That's unfortunate; some summer competitions there would be cool .


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Possible Michigan Cube Meetup*

Me and CubesOfTheWorld were thinking about having a cube meetup. We are planning on having some time next week. It will most likely be at Twelve Oaks Mall (Maybe Borders) If you think you will be able to make it, please give a date when you think you can make it. You can also provide a place to hold it. Finally, if you have any ideas on things we should do (Unofficial competition, team-bind race, etc.) please include them in your post 

Hope to see you there!

Edit: Will probably be somewhere in southeast MI. If it's at Twelve Oaks, it will be in Novi


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 24, 2011)

You should include the city, at least.


----------



## asportking (Dec 24, 2011)

Maybe about 5 hours north, and I could go


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

A bit too far for me too, like 2 hours away. I wish I could come though!


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 24, 2011)

Do you guys have any suggestions for where we should hold it?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 24, 2011)

It's like 1/2 hr to 1 hr away from me. I would be able to make it. Looking at the competitor's map it looks like it's a pretty good spot for people. It would be nice if it was during a break (mid winter/spring) or over the summer or something.

If it doesn't work out try to move it closer to Lansing or something but so far I can get almost everyone in cubing club at school to go if I wanted to.


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 24, 2011)

When is your mid-winter break? Mine is Feburary 17-27. I haven't been to Lansing before, so that's a problem :/


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 24, 2011)

It looks like it's the same time. I think it's fine where it is right now because there's around 15 cubers around the Detroit area alone and if it's this close to Ann Arbor, you get lots of people who haven't been to a competition before and can get some experience cubing in public and stuff.

Is Anthony Brooks is going to be able to make it?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 29, 2012)

Does 12:00 PM - ??? PM Twelve Oaks Mall February 20th sound good?

Edit: Sorry for the bump D:


----------



## Anthony (Feb 10, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Is Anthony Brooks is going to be able to make it?


 
Hey, I only just saw the PM that you sent me a while back. Detroit is about two hours away, so it would depend a lot on the day of the week and what I have going on.
I hope to see you all over here in Hillsdale on March 3rd, at least.


----------



## nascarjon (Feb 10, 2012)

A bit too far south for me, but I'd love to meet up sometime! I'm about 3.5 to 4 hours north.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to go but weekdays are no good for me, if it were on a weekend I would be able to make it...


----------



## justkidin123 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Meet-up in Michigan!*

Hey guys, I've been wanting to meet other cubers in Michigan for some time now, and thought we could start some meet up near Ann Arbor, Ypsilanti, Belleville area. If you have a location suggestion go ahead and post it. The place should be where it best fits everyone, even if it isn't one of the cities I listed.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 5, 2012)

Bumping this thread because almost everyone will be out of school by the 14th and there's a better chance of actually getting a cube meet up. 

How about everyone that is interested post the furthest they will go towards the western part of Detroit (Ann Arbor/Novi/West Bloomsfield/Livonia/Lyon/Adrian) they are willing to go and see if there's a mall or something around what most people post? 

I'll go first. I'm in Ann Arbor and probably Livonia or Novi or anything less than an hour away. I can bring about 5 people from my cubing club if they are interested in meeting other cubers.

(Not really looking towards the west much because there aren't a lot of bigger cities to the west that are less than an hour away and it seems like a lot of current cubers are near the north western part of Detroit.)


----------



## justkidin123 (Jun 5, 2012)

Adrian's too far, I'm in Belleville so Ann arbor is more my suite. If we can get more east side cubers, say taylor, southgate, lincoln park, allen park, area we could meet near over there. But I have no idea who is over there, if anyone.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 5, 2012)

....you didn't have to start a new thread.... that was the whole point of me bumping the other thread....
but I think it would be easier to have it in a mall so maybe Briarwood mall for Ann Arbor?


----------



## justkidin123 (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought making a new thread would've been better than bumping, and you bumped it after I made this thread, but anyway. That's definitely possible, so do you want to set some sort or meet up date in a few weeks? That way, more people will hopefully see this.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 1, 2012)

i could go as long as im free. i think it would be fun. maybe have a mini un-official competition?


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah, as im in lansing, Ann Arbor is probrably the furthest my mom will take me/let me drive myself.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys pick a day/time/location in the second half of July or the first 3 weeks of August. It looks like most people can do Ann Arbor. Briarwood Mall obviously has enough space no matter what day. Is anyone thinking of a different location?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 18, 2012)

Justkidin123 and I have discussed and the cube meet is going to be on July 29th from 2pm to 6pm at Briarwood Mall (100 Briarwood Circle, Ann Arbor, MI) It's going to be near the middle of the mall where there's a lot of chairs/tables and stuff but it might be moved to another place depending on whether or not they moved those chairs/tables already. 
We could hold a mini unofficial competition if people want, discuss it in the thread for events and stuff we're just gonna use regular timers without displays and stuff.


----------



## justkidin123 (Jul 20, 2012)

We're really trying to get this meet-up rolling, so we've made a Facebook event. If you're able to go join the event on facebook go Here.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Justkidin123 and I have discussed and the cube meet is going to be on July 29th from 2pm to 6pm at Briarwood Mall (100 Briarwood Circle, Ann Arbor, MI) It's going to be near the middle of the mall where there's a lot of chairs/tables and stuff but it might be moved to another place depending on whether or not they moved those chairs/tables already.
> We could hold a mini unofficial competition if people want, discuss it in the thread for events and stuff we're just gonna use regular timers without displays and stuff.


I am going 90% sure!
EDIT: I'm 11 years old though, would that matter to you lol?
EDIT: I am coming for sure now, but I don't have a Facebook... I will participate in every wca event, except for 5BLD. Which events are being held here?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 26, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> I am going 90% sure!
> EDIT: I'm 11 years old though, would that matter to you lol?
> EDIT: I am coming for sure now, but I don't have a Facebook... I will participate in every wca event, except for 5BLD. Which events are being held here?



I'm pretty sure almost everyone going is under 18.


There's only like 4 or 5 people going.... 
I'm just going to print out one set of scrambles for every event that was voted on (excluding people making jokes, magic, and speed banana eating) and ignore the fact that some people are going to be scrambling their own cube for their solve because there isn't a lot of people.
So far the list is 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, 4x4, 5x5, pyraminx, megaminx, and magic. We can always add more events.


Make sure people bring their timers if they have one because I only have one timer that works. (but with this many people going so far I don't think it really matters)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 26, 2012)

If you guys had 10 rounds of 7x7, I'd come.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I'm pretty sure almost everyone going is under 18.
> 
> 
> There's only like 4 or 5 people going....
> ...


Lol there might be some events with only one person. Can we do team BLD and 3BLD? And maybe 2BLD?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I'm pretty sure almost everyone going is under 18.
> 
> 
> There's only like 4 or 5 people going....
> ...


Lol there might be some events with only one person. Can we do team BLD and 3BLD? And maybe 2BLD?
And my timer doesn't have a cap, and i use an eraser for the cap. If I slam it too hard, it resets. Are we gonna do other things other than the competition? 
EDIT: So far it is me, you, blake, and justkidin123 and 3 maybe people, right?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 26, 2012)

We can add the BLD's. 
Everything depends on what people want to do so if people don't want the mini unofficial competition we don't need to do it. I want to discuss how to get another michigan comp maybe. People can just go shopping or something if they want to because it's a mall.




Ninja Storm said:


> If you guys had 10 rounds of 7x7, I'd come.



....with basically 2-3 people doing 30 7x7 solves?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> We can add the BLD's.
> Everything depends on what people want to do so if people don't want the mini unofficial competition we don't need to do it. I want to discuss how to get another michigan comp maybe. People can just go shopping or something if they want to because it's a mall.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 26, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> What events do we know have more than 1 person doing? We should spend an hour or two on the mini comp, and thats it. Should we make cut offs for megaminx and 5x5? Does this end at 5 or 6 cuz it says 6 here and 5 on facebook. Im pretty excited, and cant wait to discuss the competition.



It doesn't matter when it ends but the mall closes at 6pm. I don't think cut offs are necessary other than don't go past 10 mins since we won't have a lot of people there. I know I'm not doing 5x5 because I don't have one but if someone lets me borrow one I'll do it. I think the only event that will have one person will be the bld events (other than team).


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> It doesn't matter when it ends but the mall closes at 6pm. I don't think cut offs are necessary other than don't go past 10 mins since we won't have a lot of people there. I know I'm not doing 5x5 because I don't have one but if someone lets me borrow one I'll do it. I think the only event that will have one person will be the bld events (other than team).


I'll let you borrow my 5x5 which is shengshou with florian mod.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'll be super slow because I don't really practice big cubes but who cares. 


I'm testing the generators so I can print them out and I have no idea how to use cube explorer.... should I just only take the scrambles so I don't waste ink for all the puzzles? Since its an unofficial competition....


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 28, 2012)

This sucks! Too bad this is on my moms birthday. Or else i'd come,  hope you guys have fun


----------



## asportking (Jul 28, 2012)

Funny enough, I'm coming down like a few days after this...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 28, 2012)

asportking said:


> Funny enough, I'm coming down like a few days after this...


So you aren't coming?

[WIKI][/WIKI]


Yuxuibbs said:


> Thanks! I'll be super slow because I don't really practice big cubes but who cares.
> 
> 
> I'm testing the generators so I can print them out and I have no idea how to use cube explorer.... should I just only take the scrambles so I don't waste ink for all the puzzles? Since its an unofficial competition....



I don't understand what you mean, but since you don't understand cube explorer, use the new scrambler. There is a great tutorial for how to use it by benskoning on youtube. If you still don't get it, I'll print the scrambles. Wait, so we are doing 2x2-5x5, OH, pyra, mega, magic, and team BLD?



KingTim96 said:


> This sucks! Too bad this is on my moms birthday. Or else i'd come,  hope you guys have fun



Oh I wish you could come... Maybe we could have another meet next month


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 28, 2012)

lol yeah. i wish. from august 11th to the 19th i have band camp, then i go to mexico for a week. lol so i hope to meet up, i've improved a lot since hillsdale


Coolster01 said:


> Oh I wish you could come... Maybe we could have another meet next month


----------



## asportking (Jul 28, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> Oh I wish you could come... Maybe we could have another meet next month



Nah, I'm starting school in a few weeks, and I'll be waaaay to even do anything on the weekends, let alone drive six hours downstate. Thanks though! I'll be able to make it one of these times!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 28, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> lol yeah. i wish. from august 11th to the 19th i have band camp, then i go to mexico for a week. lol so i hope to meet up, i've improved a lot since hillsdale



I guess wait until the competition I'm organizing....  maybe


Coolster01 said:


> I don't understand what you mean, but since you don't understand cube explorer, use the new scrambler. There is a great tutorial for how to use it by benskoning on youtube. If you still don't get it, I'll print the scrambles. Wait, so we are doing 2x2-5x5, OH, pyra, mega, magic, and team BLD?



I'm not sure how to use it and I just got buried in SAT/AP homework so it would be great if you would print the scrambles. We're doing 2x2-5x5, OH, pyra, magic, mega, team bld, and maybe 3BLD/2BLD.



To everyone that's going: Since I don't really go to the mall much and I don't know if they moved the tables and chairs since the last time I was there, just try to find a group of chairs and tables near the middle of the mall if you don't see a girl with a box of cubes. 
Worst case: we use one of the clusters of chairs near one of the big stores maybe near J C Penny's and hope some kids don't ruin our cubes

EDIT: I don't know if I can be there the whole time apparently my parents didn't schedule my SAT class correctly and it's tomorrow even though I told them the cube meet was going to be tomorrow a week ago. I might have to leave around 4 or something.
EDIT 2: nvm worked it out.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I guess wait until the competition I'm organizing....  maybe
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to use it and I just got buried in SAT/AP homework so it would be great if you would print the scrambles. We're doing 2x2-5x5, OH, pyra, magic, mega, team bld, and maybe 3BLD/2BLD.
> ...



Cool, you can stay! I'll print the scrambles. I hope we find somewhere to stay.
EDIT: I got the scrambles printed for the events you said, including 2 and 3BLD. I promise I won't cheat LOL!


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I guess wait until the competition I'm organizing....



So you're officially organizing a comp? Or thinking about it?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 28, 2012)

asportking said:


> Nah, I'm starting school in a few weeks, and I'll be waaaay to even do anything on the weekends, let alone drive six hours downstate. Thanks though! I'll be able to make it one of these times!


Well I was talking to Tim LOL but still, I would love for more people to come


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 28, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> Cool, you can stay! I'll print the scrambles. I hope we find somewhere to stay.
> EDIT: I got the scrambles printed for the events you said, including 2 and 3BLD. I promise I won't cheat LOL!



I think I can only stay until like 4 still but at least I can go. My parents don't like me cubing. Thank you so much for printing out the scrambles. 



KingTim96 said:


> So you're officially organizing a comp? Or thinking about it?



I already got the delegate, some volunteers, and a general idea for everything. I just can't find a venue so nothing is happening right now because most of the stuff can't be completely planned until I find a venue. No one at school is replying and the churches I asked were super busy on saturday/sunday (obviously). I won't be surprised if it takes a year to organize.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I think I can only stay until like 4 still but at least I can go. My parents don't like me cubing. Thank you so much for printing out the scrambles.


You're welcome, and it sucks your parents don't support cubing :/ I unfortunately have been having problems with making my battery stay in place without a cap, so I can't bring my timer. I hope you and Blake can! And maybe justkdidin123!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 28, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> I hope you and Blake can! And maybe justkdidin123!



My timer = dead.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 28, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> My timer = dead.



Did it die from you slamming it down in you, "8.52 pb" video? Lol. 
And I have a timer i t just has no data port so sorry I can't come or else we could have used it.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 29, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> Did it die from you slamming it down in you, "8.52 pb" video? Lol.
> And I have a timer i t just has no data port so sorry I can't come or else we could have used it.



Nah, different timer.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> My timer = dead.



Crap! We might have to use an ipad timer lol. Is the battery not working? I'll bring mine if so. There are still other things to do. We can just plain old race.



KingTim96 said:


> Did it die from you slamming it down in you, "8.52 pb" video? Lol.
> And I have a timer i t just has no data port so sorry I can't come or else we could have used it.



Well I think Yuxuibbs has one, but Yuxuibbs is staying until 4:00. I hope justkidin123 has one and hopefully the people that might come will come and have one. I really hope



Blake4512 said:


> Nah, different timer.


Can you bring your 8x8? I want to try one and I don't want to buy it because that money could be used on a bunch of other amazing cubes. Maybe I'll buy it ONE day. I would also like to try the guhong that was Aaron's, because those are worth $1,000,000. Haha.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't go anymore, my mom apparently has "too much to do." *sigh*


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Sure.



FINALLY! One more day until I get to try an 8x8! YAAAAHHOOOOO! Oh yeah, and of course Aaron's 3x3 lol.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 29, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> FINALLY! One more day until I get to try an 8x8! YAAAAHHOOOOO! Oh yeah, and of course Aaron's 3x3 lol.



Read the edit. :/


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 29, 2012)

We might have to end up using our ipads/ipods and stuff.... lol I'm bringing my timer. I'll bring my QJ but it lags and if you stop it the wrong way it shows 88:88.88 and turns off without showing the time.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 29, 2012)

lol thats not good. i'd so buy the pro timer if it wasnt so much. arent they like 30 bucks?


Yuxuibbs said:


> We might have to end up using our ipads/ipods and stuff.... lol I'm bringing my timer. I'll bring my QJ but it lags and if you stop it the wrong way it shows 88:88.88 and turns off without showing the time.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Read the edit. :/



That isn't good. If nobody that said maybe on facebook comes, when yuxuan leaves, it will be 2 people. :fp We can meet some other time I guess. But that would be late augustish



Yuxuibbs said:


> We might have to end up using our ipads/ipods and stuff.... lol I'm bringing my timer. I'll bring my QJ but it lags and if you stop it the wrong way it shows 88:88.88 and turns off without showing the time.



Well now only 3 people are going for sure

I think we should have another meet, but before it is scheduled we should make sure at least 5-6 people can go.

You could hold a competition in a college if you haven't tried.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 29, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> That isn't good. If nobody that said maybe on facebook comes, when yuxuan leaves, it will be 2 people. :fp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure who to contact at U of M. My friends are going (at least 1 person). This is a fail....
I have a speedstacks and a QJ timer. I'm bringing both.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Not sure who to contact at U of M. My friends are going (at least 1 person). This is a fail....
> I have a speedstacks and a QJ timer. I'm bringing both.


Yay, it's good to know it won't be just 3 people haha. At least it is could to meet 1 person in the first place. Is justkidin123 still going? I haven't heard too much from him.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 29, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Not sure who to contact at U of M. My friends are going (at least 1 person). This is a fail....
> I have a speedstacks and a QJ timer. I'm bringing both.



Just have one at Skyline


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 29, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Just have one at Skyline



No one at school is replying cuz its summer.... I didn't want to wait until school started because I'm going to be buried even deeper in homework than I am now.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> No one at school is replying cuz its summer.... I didn't want to wait until school started because I'm going to be buried even deeper in homework than I am now.



Where are you guys? I am here and cant find you


----------



## Anthony (Jul 29, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> You could hold a competition in a college if you haven't tried.



I'll host another in the fall.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 29, 2012)

yay!! thanks anythony!


Anthony said:


> I'll host another in the fall.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I'll host another in the fall.



Really?! That would be AWESOME! What month are you thinking about? Try not to make it within two weeks of indiana, cuz a lot of people cant go to competitions that are near each other. Also, can you have more events and less rounds? And tell us the tentative events, cuz last time you didnt say anything about 4BLD. I wouldve learned 4BLD before the comp if you told us... It was my fav competition out of all 4 though!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 30, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I'll host another in the fall.



YAY  

I can plan mine for March or later maybe next summer.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Speedcubers Nearby*

So I was wondering who lives in eastern and somewhat south michigan? I only know a few people. What do you average? Thanks.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 2, 2012)

Yo, I'm heading up to Michigan on March 8-10, and it'd be sweet to meet some cubers up there. Yuxuan?


----------



## WBCube (Oct 2, 2012)

Is the closest upcoming competition in Fishers? That's still a good 4 hours away from where I'm at


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 8, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> So I was wondering who lives in eastern and somewhat south michigan? I only know a few people. What do you average? Thanks.



I live in that general area. I average about :30 on 3x3 and :10 on 2x2
Sorry for bump.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 8, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I live in that general area. I average about :30 on 3x3 and :10 on 2x2
> Sorry for bump.



Cool! Maybe we could have a cube meet here too.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 8, 2012)

That would be great.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 8, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> That would be great.



Oh by the way I average about 11-12 on 3x3 usually.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 9, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> Cool! Maybe we could have a cube meet here too.



What exactly do you mean by cube meet?


----------



## WBCube (Nov 9, 2012)

A cube meet would be great; I'm in southwest Michigan though. :|


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 15, 2012)

So Coolster01, how about that cube meet? Also, is anyone going to have a Michigan competition? There aren't any on the WCA website.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 15, 2012)

Cube meet kind of failed because only three people showed up.

I have a venue for a cubing competition in Ann Arbor but I didn't realize how hard it was going to be to keep my grades up in school. I think if a couple of us worked together we could get one around the end of the school year or over the summer.
So far: venue (my school is willing to let me hold one as long as the commons area isn't already booked and the lighting is pretty good), very general time/dates, and WCA delegate 

Maybe cube meet around early March because Keaton wants one but it depends on how many people will actually show up.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 15, 2012)

I got into cubing about June. When I checked about competitions, Hillsdale had already passed. Will there be another?


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry, I wouldn't be able to hold a cube meet. Anthony is probably going to have Hillsdale again in March, according to Mike Hughey. We could discuss further there.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 15, 2012)

Just meet up at a mall in the area(what was it called, Briarwood?), and have people come there. Malls don't care, and there are plenty of tables to cube at.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Just meet up at a mall in the area(what was it called, Briarwood?), and have people come there. Malls don't care, and there are plenty of tables to cube at.



That would work well, if we had more people than last time. I'd say March is not good because Hillsdale, so probably January or February or even April is good.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 30, 2012)

I have noticed some new Michigan cubers. I want to bump to this thread so they can find it. So Coolster01, how about that cube meet?


----------



## Gumpsy (Dec 31, 2012)

i would go


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah I'm in Michigan as well. A cube meet would be nice. Also, name the upcoming competitions that will be near/in Michigan.


----------



## WBCube (Dec 31, 2012)

CheesePuffs said:


> Yeah I'm in Michigan as well. A cube meet would be nice. Also, name the upcoming competitions that will be near/in Michigan.



http://cubingusa.com mentions two that are upcoming that aren't incredibly far away. One in Dixon, IL on 1/19, and one in New Albany, OH on 6/8.


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 31, 2012)

I could organize a meetup at Twelve Oaks Mall in Novi if you guys want. It would probably be somewhere around february break.


----------



## KingTim96 (Dec 31, 2012)

will there be another hillsdale this year?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll be heading to Michigan in May; I've talked to Yuxuan about a meetup then, but we were wondering if people would actually come.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 31, 2012)

I would definitely try to come.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> I could organize a meetup at Twelve Oaks Mall in Novi if you guys want. It would probably be somewhere around february break.



That would be within 45 minutes from me, which is great! I'd definitely come! I can help out or whatever, I just don't feel comfortable doing it myself, even though it isn't really a competition. We can have an unofficial comp. I could print scorecards (It was a mistake not to in August) and scrambles. We should have at least 2x2-5x5 and OH and BLD. 

Also, do any of you Michiganders do BLD? I know I do and my friend Neel does (officially), but that might not be enough to hold BLD... Then again, last meetup it was me and Yuxuan for most events and it was still fun.

EDIT: Here is a strategy that will get as many people to come as possible: First, make sure everybody on the forum knows. This is basically done. But second and most importantly, we need to get those people who don't go on speedsolving to come. We should do a facebook page again. Also, we can go to cubingusa state rankings and email all of the people from michigan about this. But we haven't even gotten everything in place yet (date, time) so for now, let's figure out when this is.


----------



## KingTim96 (Dec 31, 2012)

speaking of which, (the state rankings), I competed at Hillsdale in March of 2012 so I have "official" times. but i was wondering why when i click on michigan state rankings im not listed. im Trevor Spitzley.


Coolster01 said:


> That would be within 45 minutes from me, which is great! I'd definitely come! I can help out or whatever, I just don't feel comfortable doing it myself, even though it isn't really a competition. We can have an unofficial comp. I could print scorecards (It was a mistake not to in August) and scrambles. We should have at least 2x2-5x5 and OH and BLD.
> 
> Also, do any of you Michiganders do BLD? I know I do and my friend Neel does (officially), but that might not be enough to hold BLD... Then again, last meetup it was me and Yuxuan for most events and it was still fun.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a strategy that will get as many people to come as possible: First, make sure everybody on the forum knows. This is basically done. But second and most importantly, we need to get those people who don't go on speedsolving to come. We should do a facebook page again. Also, we can go to cubingusa state rankings and email all of the people from michigan about this. But we haven't even gotten everything in place yet (date, time) so for now, let's figure out when this is.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 31, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> speaking of which, (the state rankings), I competed at Hillsdale in March of 2012 so I have "official" times. but i was wondering why when i click on michigan state rankings im not listed. im Trevor Spitzley.



You need a CubingUSA account.

So make one.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 31, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> That would be within 45 minutes from me, which is great! I'd definitely come! I can help out or whatever, I just don't feel comfortable doing it myself, even though it isn't really a competition. We can have an unofficial comp. I could print scorecards (It was a mistake not to in August) and scrambles. We should have at least 2x2-5x5 and OH and BLD.
> 
> Also, do any of you Michiganders do BLD? I know I do and my friend Neel does (officially), but that might not be enough to hold BLD... Then again, last meetup it was me and Yuxuan for most events and it was still fun.
> 
> EDIT: Here is a strategy that will get as many people to come as possible: First, make sure everybody on the forum knows. This is basically done. But second and most importantly, we need to get those people who don't go on speedsolving to come. We should do a facebook page again. Also, we can go to cubingusa state rankings and email all of the people from michigan about this. But we haven't even gotten everything in place yet (date, time) so for now, let's figure out when this is.



I have attempted bld but I have only gotten it twice but i practice. Unofficial comp at twelve oaks mall. That's about 45 minutes from me too. I might be able to convince my mom and/or dad to take me.


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, cool. So when do you guys have your February break? Or would you like to do it earlier/later?


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 31, 2012)

A break would be good since during the school year 45 minutes might be a little too far away.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Okay, cool. So when do you guys have your February break? Or would you like to do it earlier/later?



My break is February 14-19 (those days have no school). It would be great to have it on a Saturday/Sunday because others can still have school. So I guess the 16th or 17th would be great. But then again, isn't it kind of pointless to have it in mid winter break if it is on a weekend anyway? We could always do the 2nd or 3rd of February. But definitely not January, it just seems too soon. Unless maybe our parents would rather travel on break. I'd personally like having it on a Sunday; Saturdays are pretty busy sometimes for me. All in all, the 16th is probably the best date for me, but if the majority of all of you guys have breaks at another time, I'd probably still manage to show up.

We should honestly have meetups more than once or twice a year.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd definitely come.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 1, 2013)

My break is Feb 18-22. 
I would probably be able to come but I don't know yet.

And we should have a regular meet up thing or something. Maybe plan to have a meetup every 3-4 months or something?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> My break is Feb 18-22.
> I would probably be able to come but I don't know yet.



Well, it technically starts on the 16th because they are weekends. So far the 17th seems like a good choice.



Yuxuibbs said:


> And we should have a regular meet up thing or something. Maybe plan to have a meetup every 3-4 months or something?



I guess we could have a meet up every season, and I guess this is considered "Michigan Meet Winter 2013". Next would be in May or around there I guess.



Youcuber2 said:


> I'd definitely come.


That's great! I have a feeling we are gonna have an awesome turnout this time.

OK, so are you guys OK with the 17th at Twelve Oaks Mall? Now there are two things left: 
1. Where are we going in Twelve Oaks Mall (I'm guessing Blake has been here, so just let him answer).
2. What time? I guess we could start at 2:00 PM and end around 6:30. Is that too long/short? We should probably make sure that we don't need to eat a lunch during the meet up; it could waste time. Would 2:00 be a time that we would've all eaten lunch?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2013)

*This Is who is coming*

OK so if we had this February 17th 2:00-6:30 PM at Twelve Oaks Mall who would come?
So far: Me (coolster01), blake,thenextfeliks , sebastien, kristopher, yuxuibbs, youcuber2, the guy who created the thread
Maybe: Neel
And I am going to invite the people from cubingusa state rankings here.
The date is now 16th by the way.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OK so if we had this February 17th 2:00-6:30 PM at Twelve Oaks Mall who would come?
> So far: Me (coolster01)
> And I am going to invite the people from cubingusa state rankings here.



So, Unofficial Comp or just a meet?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 6, 2013)

I need a good excuse for driving 35-50 mins away for a cube meet since I have to convince my parents to let me go and they don't really like me cubing. 

Hopefully I can get them to agree by Feb 17th.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OK, so are you guys OK with the 17th at Twelve Oaks Mall? Now there are two things left:
> 1. Where are we going in Twelve Oaks Mall (I'm guessing Blake has been here, so just let him answer).
> 2. What time? I guess we could start at 2:00 PM and end around 6:30. Is that too long/short? We should probably make sure that we don't need to eat a lunch during the meet up; it could waste time. Would 2:00 be a time that we would've all eaten lunch?




We would most likely meetup in the food court. Aaron, Sebastian, and I had a meetup there and it turned out fine. However, we would probably need to combine a few tables if ~6-8 people come. Lunch isn't too bad of a problem, only thing is washing your hands before touching other cubes would be a good idea.

I think having the meetup on the 16th would be great. I'll make a facebook event for it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So, Unofficial Comp or just a meet?



*Here are the events*

Oh thanks for reminding me! We will be doing unofficial comp too. Here are the events I am hoping to do:
2x2 avg of 5
3x3 avg of 5
4x4 avg of 5
OH avg of 5
Megaminx mean of 3
Pyraminx avg of 5
Team BLD best of 3 (if we have odd number, hopefully either someone wont want to do team BLD or someone can be on 2 teams).
Magic
Master Magic 

Tentative:
5x5 mean of 3
BLD (If Neel goes)
Square-1 avg of 5: 

Please request events.
I'll make scrambles and scorecards (need them so I don't need to waste time writing names and blegh)

Also, I'm not really comfortable right now with anybody from the state rankings coming; I don't want random people coming to a cube meet, even though they have went to competitions.



Blake4512 said:


> We would most likely meetup in the food court. Aaron, Sebastian, and I had a meetup there and it turned out fine. However, we would probably need to combine a few tables if ~6-8 people come. Lunch isn't too bad of a problem, only thing is washing your hands before touching other cubes would be a good idea.
> 
> I think having the meetup on the 16th would be great. I'll make a facebook event for it.



Ok sounds good. You are technically the organizer of this, so is the 16th fine everybody?
I think I have to tell everybody (that isnt on the forums) that I said 17th to that it is now 16th.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/189663557846665/?context=create

gogogo

How many people know how to do blind? It's kinda going to be pointless if Rami's the only one who can compete tbh.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/189663557846665/?context=create
> 
> gogogo
> 
> How many people know how to do blind? It's kinda going to be pointless if Rami's the only one who can compete tbh.



My friend Neel can if he goes. I will move it to tentative events.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> ~lots of words~



Square-1: avg of 5?
I need to practice big cubes cause I could never make those cutoffs. I need to fully learn 5x5 edge parity. 
I can do bld but am very inconsistent. (3 successes and ~30 fails) 

Anyway sounds great! Hope I can convince my parents!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Square-1: avg of 5?
> I need to practice big cubes cause I could never make those cutoffs. I need to fully learn 5x5 edge parity.
> I can do bld but am very inconsistent. (3 successes and ~30 fails)
> 
> Anyway sounds great! Hope I can convince my parents!



It isn't a big dealif you can't beat the cutoffs; this is unofficial lol


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> It isn't a big dealif you can't beat the cutoffs; this is unofficial lol



I know I need to practice them is my point. 4x4 I am at about 2:45 avg. 5x5 I don't practice to have an average.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I know I need to practice them is my point. 4x4 I am at about 2:45 avg. 5x5 I don't practice to have an average.



If less than 50% of people cant beat the cutoff, ill change it when we are there.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

Yay! I can come. My dad said yes. So it is free right?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yay! I can come. My dad said yes. So it is free right?



Yep, it's free.

I think cut-offs for unofficial comps are pointless tbh. It's not like we're on a time limit or anything, so you're fine.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> I think cut-offs for unofficial comps are pointless tbh. It's not like we're on a time limit or anything, so you're fine.



I'll just take them off then. I needed to make sure we have time for us to finish, but now that I think about it, we are OK. So everybody that has stackmats, bring them. I have my stackmat pro, and I'm guessing Blake can bring one. I am hoping to have one for everybody. Don't worry about it if you don't have one, there are always phone/iPad timers.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'll just take them off then. I needed to make sure we have time for us to finish, but now that I think about it, we are OK. So everybody that has stackmats, bring them. I have my stackmat pro, and I'm guessing Blake can bring one. I am hoping to have one for everybody. Don't worry about it if you don't have one, there are always phone/iPad timers.



I'm going to get a timer for my birthday (before the comp).


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 6, 2013)

so is it the 16th or 17th? cause i've read both...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> so is it the 16th or 17th? cause i've read both...



The 16th. Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 6, 2013)

also, blake could you post a link to the facebook page about it? for proof for my dad -.-


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> also, blake could you post a link to the facebook page about it? for proof for my dad -.-



https://www.facebook.com/events/189663557846665/?notif_t=plan_user_joined


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 6, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/189663557846665/?notif_t=plan_user_joined



my mistake, i'd have to be apart of the facebook page in order to find it >.< my bad...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OK so if we had this February 17th 2:00-6:30 PM at Twelve Oaks Mall who would come?
> So far: Me (coolster01), blake, thenextfeliks
> Maybe: yuxuibbs,youcuber2
> And I am going to invite the people from cubingusa state rankings here.





Coolster01 said:


> The 16th. Sorry about the confusion!



16 or 17. You said both.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's the 16th for sure.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 7, 2013)

*February 16th, 2013 (Saturday)
2:00 PM - 6:30 PM
Twelve Oaks Mall
*
No changes will be made from now except for the time.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> *February 16th, 2013 (Saturday)
> 2:00 PM - 6:30 PM
> Twelve Oaks Mall
> *
> No changes will be made from now except for the time.


Ok sounds good. I'm pretty sure I can come!
So this is an unofficial comp, right?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 8, 2013)

IMPORTANT: If you are planning on attending and don't have a facebook, please pm me on here or email me - blake98x @gmail.com so that I can get an idea of how many people are coming and how many timers we need.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Ok sounds good. I'm pretty sure I can come!
> So this is an unofficial comp, right?


Yeah, whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## WBCube (Jan 8, 2013)

Hm, two hour drive. That isn't that bad. I'll have to see, but it sounds fun.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 9, 2013)

btw, is anyone selling any cubes? Im mainly looking for a 4x4, (my Maru just isnt good!), and I probably wont get the v-cube 4 until my birthday in march(if it comes out), so if anyone has a 4x4 they'r willing to sell? let me know!


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 9, 2013)

I was planning on going but my Science Olympiad team wants to go to an Invitational Tournament out in the middle of Noonecaresborough. I'll have to get back to you guys on this.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not allowed to order anything online so is anyone selling a 5x5 (something speed solve-able), mini zhanchi (don't really care which one), black guhong v2, or dayan megaminx?

I'm selling/trading my rhombic dodecahedron puzzle thing, mirror blocks, windmill cube, rex cube (maybe), super square 1, white alpha 5, and some lingao magics/master magics (1 master magic and 2 magics are still in the original packaging with no solves done to them).


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I'm not allowed to order anything online so is anyone selling a 5x5 (something speed solve-able), mini zhanchi (don't really care which one), black guhong v2, or dayan megaminx?
> 
> I'm selling/trading my rhombic dodecahedron puzzle thing, mirror blocks, windmill cube, rex cube (maybe), super square 1, white alpha 5, and some lingao magics/master magics (1 master magic and 2 magics are still in the original packaging with no solves done to them).



i have a white v-cube 5x5 i'd be willing to sell/trade. its not that broken in, but its not THAT bad. interested?


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 9, 2013)

i also have a whie v-cube 6 thats basically scraps since it comes out of alignment like every 5 turns. ONE OF THE VERY FIRST Calvine sq-1's(MAYBE), a lanlan 2x2, and a black mf8 megaminx(tensioned) thanks!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a white v cube 5 signed by sarah strong and albert you for $60 hehe
I have a SS 4x4 v3 that I have florian modded edge pieces but overmodded, so it is crap and is too loose and terrible. I will sell that and buy a v4.
I am gonna get rid of my 4x4x6 also.
I have mirror blocks
I have v cube 6 unassembled


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, I'm back from the dead. I can't join the facebook event. I'd be interested in adding Magic and master magic also now that they're no longer official WCA events.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> Well, I'm back from the dead. I can't join the facebook event.





Blake4512 said:


> IMPORTANT: If you are planning on attending and don't have a facebook, please pm me on here or email me - blake98x @gmail.com so that I can get an idea of how many people are coming and how many timers we need.






Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I'd be interested in adding Magic and master magic also now that they're no longer official WCA events.



Sure. And we are not going to argue about timer stops.

EDIT: So you are going, right? I hope we will finish everything. Maybe people who finish events early can start the next one. We need everybody to bring all of their stackmat timers and iphone/ ipad timers! This is a big meetup!

*Guys, make sure to subscribe to this thread for important updates.*


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 12, 2013)

Will there be prizes for the winners of each event? Like small stuff I mean...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 12, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Will there be prizes for the winners of each event? Like small stuff I mean...



It's unofficial... So... No, sorry. Unless I can write certificates but it is unofficial so forget it.

EDIT: Unless you will make certificates lol


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 12, 2013)

I would if i knew how, lol that'd be so cool.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> We need everybody to bring all of their stackmat timers and iphone/ ipad timers!



I'll bring my stackmat, 2 ipods, and maybe my QJ timer.

Suggestion: Do magic/master magic on the stackmat timers only
I cracked my ipod screen and almost broke my QJ timer because I was doing magic on them.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 14, 2013)

How about this? It's just a rough draft as well, lol.  

Pretty sweet, eh? Let me know if you like it and would be interested, P.S. that's of course not the final copy, anything can be changed on that.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2013)

^Nice^
Alright guys, we may need to change this date :/ Here is why: Toronto winter was just announced, and of all days, was on feb 16th!!!! This is ~4 hours from southeast michigan, so its likely some of us will go. So who says they are going to toronto? If anybody is, we should really move this date. Uuugggghhh not again ;(

EDIT: I would like to move this to the 9th, but it wouldn't be midwinter break. Please give your suggestions!


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 15, 2013)

I would really enjoy it if we moved the date. I will be able to go if the date is moved and it helps the more competitive cubers participate in a quite big competition. We also may be able to attract more competitive cubers if the dates did not overlap.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2013)

How about we just move the date a week back (9th)? Is that OK? I am making a suggestion though, in case you guys take this as the official date. We can email or PM all people who said they were coming. When I get off my iPad and onto the computer next (tomorrowish), I'll email/PM everybody asking if 9th works for their schedule. I want to go to Toronto and this meet personally, so that works for me and cheespuffs apparentally.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 15, 2013)

Instead of moving it one week earlier, how about move it one week later? That way, we are still on break and it gives people more time to rearrange their schedule if needed.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ok ill ask people if thats ok


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 15, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> How about we just move the date a week back (9th)? Is that OK? I am making a suggestion though, in case you guys take this as the official date. We can email or PM all people who said they were coming. When I get off my iPad and onto the computer next (tomorrowish), I'll email/PM everybody asking if 9th works for their schedule. I want to go to Toronto and this meet personally, so that works for me and cheespuffs apparentally.



I wouldn't be able to make it if it was the 9th since I'm taking the ACT that day. But it doesnt reslly matter much to me. One week later is preferred.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 15, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> I wouldn't be able to make it if it was the 9th since I'm taking the ACT that day. But it doesnt reslly matter much to me. One week later is preferred.



Me too.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Who says that they are going to toronto? I am probably not after asking my parents (weather reasons, its not because we are busy) so I guess we can leave it as is if nobody is going to say anything.
What a relief.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Who says that they are going to toronto? I am probably not after asking my parents (weather reasons, its not because we are busy) so I guess we can leave it as is if nobody is going to say anything.
> What a relief.



Not going to that competition. I think we should leave it on the 16th. If they can't come, oh well.
It looks like we'll still get a good turnout.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 15, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Not going to that competition. I think we should leave it on the 16th. If they can't come, oh well.
> It looks like we'll still get a good turnout.



I agree.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Not going to that competition. I think we should leave it on the 16th. If they can't come, oh well.
> It looks like we'll still get a good turnout.



Good point. The date is still the 16th. I guess any day will have some person that can't come. So I think these people are coming:
Coolster01, youcuber2, tim, thenextfeliks, blake, sebastian, kristopher, yuxuibbs
Maybe: neel, aaron

Amazing turonout!!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice job getting my consent before requesting to change the date.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 15, 2013)

So did everyone like the certificate idea/rough draft I posted a bit ago? I'd like to get eveyone's opinoin on them if that's ok, so if you could give me your opinion, and anything you think should be added/taken off that'd be nie! oh! and also tell me if you'd like to have them for the meet-up of course they would be printed on card-stock paper so they'd look nice and official. so let me know! thanks!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2013)

How are we gonna know who wins what when we print it? i guess leave a blank line and write the name. But just do that (imo) for 3x3 first place. Might as well just write blake on it :/ I guess you could do it for all events, but it is unofficial lol


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 16, 2013)

Can we have square-1? Does anyone else want to do it?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can we have square-1? Does anyone else want to do it?


 
I'll do it, but only if we have time. It is staying tentative for now. I am going to print scrambles soon.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 16, 2013)

Wait so what events are you guys going to be doing? I'm still a maybe. Sorry about this.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Here are two earlier posts that I'll combine here, cuz they are buried from page 21:
So far: Me (coolster01), blake,thenextfeliks , sebastian, kristopher, yuxuibbs, youcuber2, tim
Maybe: Neel, CheesePuffs, the guy who created the thread

Here are the events:

Oh thanks for reminding me! We will be doing unofficial comp too. Here are the events I am hoping to do:
2x2 avg of 5
3x3 avg of 5, 2 rounds? top half (if odd number, half of people rounded DOWN) of people from round 1
4x4 avg of 5
OH avg of 5
Megaminx mean of 3
Pyraminx avg of 5
Team BLD best of 3 (if we have odd number, hopefully either someone wont want to do team BLD or someone can be on 2 teams).
Magic
Master Magic 

Tentative:
5x5 mean of 3
BLD (If Neel goes)
Square-1 avg of 5

Request events guys!

I'm worried we won't get to all events in 4 hours... so many people!

Again, bring *ALL TIMING DEVICES THAT YOU HAVE* (well, you don't have to bring ipods if you aren't comfortable with that)


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Here are two earlier posts that I'll combine here, cuz they are buried from page 21:
> So far: Me (coolster01), blake,thenextfeliks , sebastian, kristopher, yuxuibbs, youcuber2,
> Maybe: Neel, CheesePuffs, the guy who created the thread



Hey! Don't forget me!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Hey! Don't forget me!



I knew I was missing somebody! Fixed 



For Yuxuibbs, since you can't order online I'm making an order and I could get stuff that you want to get (unless somebody else is selling) as long as you promise to buy it for $5 extra  But I'll need to know what you would like before I make the order. Until I say so, assume that I haven't yet. It is from thecubicle.us, so mini zhanchis, guhong v2, dayan mega, and SS 5x5 is there. So specify the color (and if you want ridges for megaminx and what size mini zhanchi) and I'll order it. I take it out of the box either.

I'm probably ordering today or tomorrow (Ordered).

Currently: I *HAVE *made the order


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 17, 2013)

Master magic and magic aren't even events anymore, right? I think the priority should be 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, and OH. After that we can do Pyraminx since its short and then maybe Team BLD? Megaminx would also work. We really need to hit 2x2-4x4 and OH though since those are the ones that most people do.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 17, 2013)

CheesePuffs said:


> Master magic and magic aren't even events anymore, right? I think the priority should be 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, and OH. After that we can do Pyraminx since its short and then maybe Team BLD? Megaminx would also work. We really need to hit 2x2-4x4 and OH though since those are the ones that most people do.



1. Magic and master magic not being events is a reason to do them at an unofficial competition, not a reason to avoid them.

2. You make the argument that Pyraminx is quick, when it takes longer than magic and master magic put together.

3. Unofficial comps with very few people do not take a lot of time.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is going to be our order (request changes):
Magic
Master Magic
3x3 Round 1
2x2
OH 
Pyraminx
4x4 
Team BLD
Megaminx
BLD
5x5
Square-1

Did I miss something?


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 17, 2013)

What about cut-off times? Was anyone planning on taking video?...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to learn team bld. Is there like a tutorial somewhere?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I would like to learn team bld. Is there like a tutorial somewhere?



Team BLD is just when one person has a blindfold on and another person is telling them what to do. You don't need a tutorial, you just have to know notation.




KingTim96 said:


> What about cut-off times? Was anyone planning on taking video?...



I might bring back cutoffs when we are there if we are taking forever. I might bring a camera to vlog but probably not.


----------



## chimchu (Jan 17, 2013)

i live by port huron


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Here is going to be our order (request changes):
> Magic
> Master Magic
> 3x3 Round 1
> ...



We don't need that many events, all we really need is 2,3,4, and pyra or something, with more than 1 round of course. We don't need to have every single WCA event in one meetup.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 18, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> We don't need that many events, all we really need is 2,3,4, and pyra or something, with more than 1 round of course. We don't need to have every single WCA event in one meetup.



Yeah that's what I was thinking. For sure doing 2x2-4x4 then maybe one more. A meetup can be much more fun if can just hang out instead of starting to talk than realizing you have to do 5 more solves, come back, talk for another 2 minutes and go do more events.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 18, 2013)

2-4 pyraminx bld and oh. Seems like plenty. Mega and 5x5 will take a while.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2013)

2-4 pyra and Team BLD is good. I'll just print all scrambles anyway if we somehow get bored. I want to do some factory and doubly factory team solves here too! (Watch cyoubx' video to see the UWR).


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 27, 2013)

Are we staying at the 16th? That works best for me.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Are we staying at the 16th? That works best for me.



Oh, yeah, it's for sure been 16th for a long time.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2013)

Hillsdale Winter 2013
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Hillsdale2013


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Hillsdale Winter 2013
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Hillsdale2013



I love you.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Hillsdale Winter 2013
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Hillsdale2013



Thanks Anthony! So are you going to create a separate thread?

So why the 2:30 cutoff for 3x3 then 2:00 for 4x4 and 1:00 for OH? That 3x3 is awful high compared to others. And can you explain the BLD cutoff thing?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

I really hope I can go...
Thank you, Anthony!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 28, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Hillsdale Winter 2013
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Hillsdale2013



YAY 
just have to work on the non cubic puzzles to make cut offs.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So why the 2:30 cutoff for 3x3 then 2:00 for 4x4 and 1:00 for OH? That 3x3 is awful high compared to others. And can you explain the BLD cutoff thing?



In order to stay on schedule (and hopefully even ahead of schedule) we will not have time to allow competitors who are not able to complete a puzzle within the designated cut-off time to complete an average. I don't mind catering a bit more to novices who would like an opportunity to compete in 3x3, which is why the cutoff is quite generous. A bit more skill will be necessary to achieve times under the other cut-offs, but they are still fair.

The BLD cut-off means that you are allowed 15 minutes of stage time in the event, with a maximum of three attempts. If your first attempt takes you eight minutes, you will only be allowed seven for your next attempt. If your second attempt takes the remainder of your given time, it will be your final solve. If you complete your first two attempts in 6 minutes (total), you will be allowed up to nine on your final attempt.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry guys  but my dad said I have to choose between the meet-up and the competition. So I think it's obvious which one I'm choosing. Sorry blake but I won't be at the meet-up  See you guys on the 23rd!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 28, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Sorry guys  but my dad said I have to choose between the meet-up and the competition. So I think it's obvious which one I'm choosing. Sorry blake but I won't be at the meet-up  See you guys on the 23rd!



It's fine, I figured some people wouldn't be able to go to the meetup because of the competition.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Sorry guys  but my dad said I have to choose between the meet-up and the competition. So I think it's obvious which one I'm choosing. Sorry blake but I won't be at the meet-up  See you guys on the 23rd!



No big deal. I should be at both because the meetup is so close that it basically is non-existent.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't go to Hillsdale. Too inconvenient. I wish we could make the meetup official. I really want to go to an official comp.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can't go to Hillsdale. Too inconvenient. I wish we could make the meetup official. I really want to go to an official comp.



Making an official comp is way harder than a meet up. It isn't just like "ok we will go here its official". Sorry about that.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Making an official comp is way harder than a meet up. It isn't just like "ok we will go here its official". Sorry about that.



I know. But maybe later this year we can try.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I know. But maybe later this year we can try.



You'll need competition experience. Maybe 10 comps with helping out in all of them. It isn't easy.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> You'll need competition experience. Maybe 10 comps with helping out in all of them. It isn't easy.



Ok. Yeah, I need to go to one. I need one closer, Hillsdale is two hours. Plus the date is too inconvenient.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. Yeah, I need to go to one. I need one closer, Hillsdale is two hours. Plus the date is too inconvenient.



The closest comps you can find are Hillsdale comps. Detroit won't have any more comps. There also are ~4 hour drive (from east Michigan) Toronto comps every season except for fall.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> The closest comps you can find are Hillsdale comps. Detroit won't have any more comps. There also are ~4 hour drive (from east Michigan) Toronto comps every season except for fall.



Since this is Hillsdale Winter, I am hoping there will be a spring. Hopefully I could go to that. But I will definitely come to the meet.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. Yeah, I need to go to one. I need one closer, Hillsdale is two hours. Plus the date is too inconvenient.



Some people would kill for a competition 2 hours away. In the past, Anthony has only held Hillsdale competitions in the Spring. You could talk to him to see if he is planning on holding a competition another season.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Since this is Hillsdale Winter, I am hoping there will be a spring. Hopefully I could go to that. But I will definitely come to the meet.



It isn't likely he'll do one again until at LEAST fall.



Mikel said:


> Some people would kill for a competition 2 hours away. In the past, Anthony has only held Hillsdale competitions in the *Spring*. You could talk to him to see if he is planning on holding a competition another season.



You mean winter, right? He's only held one other one.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 10, 2013)

So we are still meeting next Saturday? And we will do 2-4 and team bld?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 10, 2013)

I still need to double check with my parents to see if I can go.... break starts the monday after but then Hillsdale is the week after....


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So we are still meeting next Saturday? And we will do 2-4 and team bld?



Yeah, we're still meeting. I think we're doing 2-4 OH Pyra and Team BLD. I'll print out scrabmbles. See you guys there!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 10, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, we're still meeting. I think we're doing 2-4 OH Pyra and Team BLD. I'll print out scrabmbles. See you guys there!



Ok great. I wish I had someone to team bld with. Are there any cutoffs?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 10, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> You'll need competition experience. Maybe 10 comps with helping out in all of them. It isn't easy.



...No you don't. 10 comps? Ishmam Mirza started Chesapeake Science Point competitions after his third or fourth comp. It's all based on dedication and access to supplies.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> ...No you don't. 10 comps? Ishmam Mirza started Chesapeake Science Point competitions after his third or fourth comp. It's all based on dedication and access to supplies.



Keaton's right. I had only been to 6 competitions before i organized New Albany Open 2012, and for my first organized comp i got some pretty positive feedback...all it takes is dedication and how much you really want to do it. I would recommend going and helping out at at least one competition to get an idea of how it works.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't attended any though so I shouldn't try yet.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok great. I wish I had someone to team bld with. Are there any cutoffs?



You make a partner there -_- No cutoffs. We are barely gonna be solving, mostly just talking.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 10, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> You make a partner there -_- No cutoffs. We are barely gonna be solving, mostly just talking.



Ok. But we are still going to have an unofficial comp. my dad keeps asking if I have to register. I didn't think so.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. But we are still going to have an unofficial comp.



Right.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 10, 2013)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Keaton's right. I had only been to 6 competitions before i organized New Albany Open 2012, and for my first organized comp i got some pretty positive feedback...all it takes is dedication and how much you really want to do it. I would recommend going and helping out at at least one competition to get an idea of how it works.



Yeah, I only went to 3 before I organized MCO 2009.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 10, 2013)

Scrambles are printed.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 10, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Yeah, I only went to 3 before I organized MCO 2009.



Ok. How about a mco 2013?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 10, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. How about a mco 2013?



+11111111111111


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd definitely consider hosting another competition, but if I did it would definitely be in Ann Arbor. Reasons: there's a cubing club rooted here at Michigan, it's a lot easier to get venues, and I'm never in the Detroit Metro Area. I'm terribly removed from the speedcubing community though as of now due to taking ~3 years off while I was in school, but hopefully after going to Hillsdale in a couple weeks/talking to some delegates I can maybe figure out something.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 11, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> I'd definitely consider hosting another competition, but if I did it would definitely be in Ann Arbor. Reasons: there's a cubing club rooted here at Michigan, it's a lot easier to get venues, and I'm never in the Detroit Metro Area. I'm terribly removed from the speedcubing community though as of now due to taking ~3 years off while I was in school, but hopefully after going to Hillsdale in a couple weeks/talking to some delegates I can maybe figure out something.



Honestly I've just been too busy trying to keep my grades up to do a competition.... I haven't been doing much to get a competition in Ann Arbor since summer/beginning of the school year. We can have a competition at Skyline if you want? The teacher that is "in charge" of my cubing club said they can book the commons area (it's giant and has pretty good lighting if you haven't been there before) for a day as long as no one else already booked it.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 11, 2013)

The main issue with a venue like skyline is that it's in the middle of nowhere, which isn't good for lunch. I'd be able to get a room on campus for free as well, and there are many lunch options available in the area. But really, this is just hypothetical talk right now, I haven't expressed interest to any delegates yet.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 11, 2013)

Can someone link to the Facebook page of the meetup. My dad wants to see info. Neither of the earlier links work. Please soon. My dad is wanting it soon.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can someone link to the Facebook page of the meetup. My dad wants to see info. Neither of the earlier links work. Please soon. My dad is wanting it soon.



https://www.facebook.com/events/189663557846665/

Edit: Is the time still 2:00? I recall it being sooner...


----------



## CheesePuffs (Feb 12, 2013)

YES COMPETITION IN ANN ARBOR! ZOMG YES! WE NEED ONE GO GO GO!

Ok. After I lost all respect there. It would probably be better if you held a competition in near downtown since there are easily places to eat. You could walk around and probably find yourself a good enough meal. I'm sure there is a church or something you could rent out the basement to.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/189663557846665/
> 
> Edit: Is the time still 2:00? I recall it being sooner...



It's still 2:00-6:30. I don't want to change it because some might not see it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 13, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/189663557846665/
> 
> Edit: Is the time still 2:00? I recall it being sooner...



Wtf? I try clicking the link and it just takes me to the events homepage. Can you tell me the name it is under so I can search for it? Thanks.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wtf? I try clicking the link and it just takes me to the events homepage. Can you tell me the name it is under so I can search for it? Thanks.



What do you mean by "events homepage?" You can find it by searching "Michigan Winter Meetup 2013."


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 13, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> What do you mean by "events homepage?" You can find it by searching "Michigan Winter Meetup 2013."



The page that lists all of my events. I will try searching for it after I finish my homework.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 14, 2013)

I can't get to the fb page. Can you give me all the info I need?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I can't get to the fb page. Can you give me all the info I need?



Michigan Winter Cube Meet 2013:



> Twelve Oaks Mall
> 27500 Novi Road, Novi, MI
> 
> We will meet in the food court, where we sit will be determined by how many people attend.
> ...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 15, 2013)

So 2x2-4x4 team bld and pyraminx right? Which cube should I bring? I don't want to bring all 9. 
And any final info?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So 2x2-4x4 team bld and pyraminx right? Which cube should I bring? I don't want to bring all 9.
> And any final info?



Yeah 2-4 pyra and team BLD. Just bring those cubes to the meet and that's alright. No other info; just be there around 2:00. If you're the first there, just pick a table to sit at and just cube and wait.

So I am hoping to see you guys tomorrow! Pretty excited!


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 16, 2013)

so once again, I can't go to the meetup. :/ have fun anyway.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> so once again, I can't go to the meetup. :/ have fun anyway.


Man, that sucks :/ See you at Hillsdale in a week I guess

Alright, so we got me, yuxuibbs, nextfeliks, sebastien, kristopher, maybe neel, tim and I'm probably forgetting a few.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah 2-4 pyra and team BLD. Just bring those cubes to the meet and that's alright. No other info; just be there around 2:00. If you're the first there, just pick a table to sit at and just cube and wait.
> 
> So I am hoping to see you guys tomorrow! Pretty excited!



Ok thanks. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 16, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> The main issue with a venue like skyline is that it's in the middle of nowhere, which isn't good for lunch. I'd be able to get a room on campus for free as well, and there are many lunch options available in the area. But really, this is just hypothetical talk right now, I haven't expressed interest to any delegates yet.



Why not just order pizza?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Alright, so we got me, yuxuibbs, nextfeliks, sebastien, kristopher, maybe neel, tim and I'm probably forgetting a few.



I'll be there!


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I'll be there!



Sweet! Bring your whole collection; I saw some of it in you're vids and it is awesome. Especially the 9x9!

Also, Tim is NOT going (I forgot he was going to hillsdale instead).

EDIT: REMEMBER TO BRING YOUR STACKMATS EVERYBODY (If you have one)!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2013)

I have timer but not a mat. If someone has an extra? Or an extra blindfold?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I have timer but not a mat. If someone has an extra? Or an extra blindfold?



We don't need blindfolds. Just the timer is what I meant.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> We don't need blindfolds. Just the timer is what I meant.



Ok. I meant for teamBLD cause I don't have one.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. I meant for teamBLD cause I don't have one.



Yeah but you can always look away. I have one I'll bring. 

Also, for those who may not know where the food court is (I didn't know myself until I saw this), here is something I found on the mall's website:



> The Lifestyle Café Food Court is located on the Lower Level, JCPenney wing. This beautiful space is perfect for getting a quick bite to eat or relaxing with a cup of coffee and visiting with friends! Enjoy Zoup, The Great Steak & Potato Company, Yeung's Lotus Express, Sbarro's Pizzeria, Suki Hana, Taco Bell, A&W, Quiznos, Surf City Squeeze and Häagen-Dazs.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm here.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 16, 2013)

```

```



TheNextFeliks said:


> I'm here.



Cool, just lay out your cubes on a table in the food court so I know its you. I should be there by 2:15. Sorry, hopefully somebody else will get there first so you don't have to wait.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, I had a great time! We should do this again over spring break!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Feb 16, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Wow, I had a great time! We should do this again over spring break!



Me too! We should have it closer than this one (maybe great lakes crossing) since 3/4 of us had to drive about an hour.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Feb 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Me too! We should have it closer than this one (maybe great lakes crossing) since 3/4 of us had to drive about an hour.


YES! That would be great! 20 minute drive


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 17, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Wow, I had a great time! We should do this again over spring break!





TheNextFeliks said:


> Me too! We should have it closer than this one (maybe great lakes crossing) since 3/4 of us had to drive about an hour.



Yeah, that was really fun! I'd say around late April is good. The first saturday of spring break is good if we do that, but it seem kinda early. Maybe discuss later in Marchish. Great Lakes is good.

The vids should be out this night. I am gonna stay up editing this like a boss lol.

EDIT: Meh I'll finish editing this tomorrow morning.


----------



## BluSune (Feb 18, 2013)

oops, I was too late. You guys already had a comp, ok i'll go to the next one, great lakes crossing is extremely close to me.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 18, 2013)

BluSune said:


> oops, I was too late. You guys already had a comp, ok i'll go to the next one, great lakes crossing is extremely close to me.



omg, you actually live soooooo close to me. 

I kinda should have brought up Great Lakes Crossing in the first place, I just brought up Twelve Oaks since I've had two meetups there. The only problem with Great Lakes Crossing is that it's pretty crowded, I guess we could figure something out though.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 18, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> The first saturday of spring break is good if we do that, but it seem kinda early. Maybe discuss later in Marchish.



I know we're going to discuss this later but my spring break is the first week of April.
I really wanted to go on Saturday but my dad wouldn't drive me there or let me drive and my SAT/ACT teacher wanted a double lesson since I'm going to Hillsdale.


----------



## BluSune (Feb 18, 2013)

I could do it at spring break because that's after my play and we have really long rehearsals every saturday. That's perfect for me.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 13, 2013)

Is anyone in the university of Michigan cube club. They should host a comp sometime.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, and it's a long-range work in progress. Nobody besides me has has any competition experience, and I just recently joined.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 16, 2013)

kippy33 said:


> Yes, and it's a long-range work in progress. Nobody besides me has has any competition experience, and I just recently joined.



Can non U of M students join?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Can non U of M students join?



This. I would help even Ive never been to any comps.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey Guys!
I know we've said that another cube meet would be cool over spring break in April. But, we haven't discussed it in a while. So I thought I would start it. 

First of all, how many of you are going somewhere over spring break?
Is anyone going to Dayton 2013 in Ohio?
Great lakes? Twelve Oaks?

It would be really cool to see some of you again!


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 16, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Hey Guys!
> I know we've said that another cube meet would be cool over spring break in April. But, we haven't discussed it in a while. So I thought I would start it.
> 
> First of all, how many of you are going somewhere over spring break?
> ...



I'm going to dayton!

We should probably do it at great lakes crossing since it's closer to more people. The only thing is that the food court is kinda crowded on weekends.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Hey Guys!
> I know we've said that another cube meet would be cool over spring break in April. But, we haven't discussed it in a while. So I thought I would start it.
> 
> First of all, how many of you are going somewhere over spring break?
> ...



I am going somewhere over spring break. But I would prefer great lakes


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry, it's been a while, but finally got around to it. I spent a ton of time editing, but meh. Here is the meetup video:








Youcuber2 said:


> Hey Guys!
> I know we've said that another cube meet would be cool over spring break in April. But, we haven't discussed it in a while. So I thought I would start it.
> 
> First of all, how many of you are going somewhere over spring break?
> ...



I'm going somewhere on spring break, but the first saturday is available for me (March 30). Not going to Dayton  Great Lakes is cool, I guess!



Blake4512 said:


> I'm going to dayton!
> 
> We should probably do it at great lakes crossing since it's closer to more people. The only thing is that the food court is kinda crowded on weekends.



Great Lakes is a good idea. I think we'll be fine. Let's just meet in the food court. 

So who wants March 30th? Do you want to do April?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for making the video. I can't do march 30. We are going to have to do April. My rage DNF was hilarious.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 17, 2013)

OK, could we do April 13th?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OK, could we do April 13th?



Taking the act that day. April 27?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Mar 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> April 27?



27th works for me


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 17, 2013)

What about 20th? We don't need to plan _*that *_ahead.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> What about 20th? We don't need to plan _*that *_ahead.



The only problem is that that is my dad's birthday.


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> So sorry, it's been a while, but finally got around to it. I spent a ton of time editing, but meh. Here is the meetup video:



How'd you get your dayan + mf8 4x4 that nice? I'm getting one and I want it t be pretty decent.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 17, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> The only problem is that that is my dad's birthday.



Alright, April 27th? Who is OK with that?



KingTim96 said:


> How'd you get your dayan + mf8 4x4 that nice? I'm getting one and I want it t be pretty decent.



As I said in the video, all 3 of the puzzles were YouCuber2's puzzles. I have no idea what he did (other than lube and tension, obviously), though.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Alright, April 27th? Who is OK with that?



I'm in Charlotte, NC for the academic games national tournament on the 27th and it's literally the week/2 weeks before AP exams (for people who are actually taking them). 
I would be fine with April 6, 13, or 20 or we could push it back to late May or something (after AP exams and right before finals)


----------



## Youcuber2 (Mar 17, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> How'd you get your dayan + mf8 4x4 that nice? I'm getting one and I want it t be pretty decent.



I got it good by changing to a dayan zhanchi core, cube for you screws and springs, and quite a bit of lube.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I'm in Charlotte, NC for the academic games national tournament on the 27th and it's literally the week/2 weeks before AP exams (for people who are actually taking them).
> I would be fine with April 6, 13, or 20 or we could push it back to late May or something (after AP exams and right before finals)



I think we should completely trash the entire saturday thing. Why not Sunday? If we do have it Sunday, please do your homework _before_ Sunday. We don't want people leaving after an hour or something because of homework lol

So who would do April 14th? 21st? I prefer 14th because... I dunno the earlier the better?


----------



## BluSune (Mar 18, 2013)

i can probably come to both of those, i have a lot of spare time now.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 18, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Can non U of M students join?



I don't see a problem with this. It's difficult to keep up with where we are on a weekly basis though, check the facebook page before you plan on going. I'll warn you, it's not too many serious cubers, most every week we're teaching people who have never solved cubes before, and usually ~3 vets there every week.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I think we should completely trash the entire saturday thing. Why not Sunday? If we do have it Sunday, please do your homework _before_ Sunday. We don't want people leaving after an hour or something because of homework lol
> 
> So who would do April 14th? 21st? I prefer 14th because... I dunno the earlier the better?



14th works for me so far.
So great lakes?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 18, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> 14th works for me so far.
> So great lakes?



So far Great Lakes (Food Court obviously) and 14th. Just waiting for more people to be OK with the date.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 19, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> So far Great Lakes (Food Court obviously) and 14th. Just waiting for more people to be OK with the date.



I can do 14th at great lakes.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 19, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> April 14th?



Depends on grades but I'm pretty sure I can do it (only have 2 "hard" classes unless I somehow fail anatomy).



kippy33 said:


> check the facebook page before you plan on going.


link?


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 19, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> link?



https://www.facebook.com/umcubing


----------



## BluSune (Mar 19, 2013)

i can go 14th great lakes


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 20, 2013)

Apparently I can go to great lakes on the 14th 



kippy33 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/umcubing



Thanks! I might show up at the next meeting (depends on homework load) 
Kind of had to use the bio on the officers from the website to convince my parents.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 21, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Thanks! I might show up at the next meeting (depends on homework load)
> Kind of had to use the bio on the officers from the website to convince my parents.



Ahh, gotchya. Hope to see you there tonight then!


----------



## Youcuber2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Okay, so it looks like the 14th is a good date. 
So does this work? 
Michigan Spring Meetup:
April 14th, 2013
Great Lakes
1:00-4:30
I made random times, but I'm just trying to sum things up


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 26, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Okay, so it looks like the 14th is a good date.
> So does this work?
> Michigan Spring Meetup:
> April 14th, 2013
> ...



Its fine with me, but maybe 2:00-5:30? Then I can probably have dinner right after. 

So:
Michigan Spring Meetup:
April 14th, 2013
Great Lakes
2:00-5:30

Is that fine?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Its fine with me, but maybe 2:00-5:30? Then I can probably have dinner right after.
> 
> So:
> Michigan Spring Meetup:
> ...


Fine with me


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 27, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Its fine with me, but maybe 2:00-5:30? Then I can probably have dinner right after.
> 
> So:
> Michigan Spring Meetup:
> ...



Hope to but no guarantees.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Its fine with me, but maybe 2:00-5:30? Then I can probably have dinner right after.
> 
> So:
> Michigan Spring Meetup:
> ...



Works for me, just need to figure out how to drive there without going on the highway and without a lot of traffic.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 1, 2013)

Would someone at the meetup help me lube and tension my cube? I could pay a little for your time.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 2, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Would someone at the meetup help me lube and tension my cube? I could pay a little for your time.



Sure, it'll take about 30 minutes. 

OK, it's officially April 14th 2:00-5:30. I need to tell Blake now.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 2, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Sure, it'll take about 30 minutes.
> 
> OK, it's officially April 14th 2:00-5:30. I need to tell Blake now.



Ok thanks! I really want my zhanchi lubed. Don't want to fail and ruin my cube though. One thing is that one of the screws is stripped really bad.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok thanks! I really want my zhanchi lubed. Don't want to fail and ruin my cube though. One thing is that one of the screws is stripped really bad.



I can bring a new dayan/c4u screw if you need one, I have like 3 spare ones I can't use . 

also, If anyone's interested, I might sell/trade a few cubes


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 3, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I can bring a new dayan/c4u screw if you need one, I have like 3 spare ones I can't use .
> 
> also, If anyone's interested, I might sell/trade a few cubes



Thanks. I could use at least one.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone have a spare screw for the ss 5x5? Accidentally stripped one and now my 5x5 feels too loose.



Youcuber2 said:


> If anyone's interested, I might sell/trade a few cubes



Which cubes?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Does anyone have a spare screw for the ss 5x5? Accidentally stripped one and now my 5x5 feels too loose.
> 
> 
> 
> Which cubes?



I can bring a c4u spring, I think it will still work.

I'm selling:
white wittwo v1 with cubesmith stickers
Dayan + mf8 4x4 v3 with izo super brights that I made pretty good (original plastic color)
Black Lingyun v2
shengshou mirror blocks


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 4, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I can bring a c4u spring, I think it will still work.
> 
> I'm selling:
> white wittwo v1 with cubesmith stickers
> ...



Sadly i won't be at the meet-up (  ) but would you trade for the dayan + mf8 4x4?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 4, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I can bring a c4u spring, I think it will still work.
> 
> I'm selling:
> white wittwo v1 with cubesmith stickers
> ...



Ooh. I could use a wittwo. How much? 

Coolster, how much does the lube cost? I would pay you for it.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 4, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Sadly i won't be at the meet-up (  ) but would you trade for the dayan + mf8 4x4?



I might trade it. What are you willing to trade?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ooh. I could use a wittwo. How much?



not sure, but probably 5-7 dollars


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 4, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I might trade it. What are you willing to trade?



I have a black shengshou megaminx, black 42mm zhanchi, stickerless 42mm zhanchi, black shengshou 6x6, a white shengshou 4x4 v3 with izo stickers on it (idk I think its the favorite set) and a white guhong v2 with half brights and bright blue.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ooh. I could use a wittwo. How much?
> 
> Coolster, how much does the lube cost? I would pay you for it.



I'm not selling the lube, but I can lube your cube! That would be $3-7 depending on how much improvement it is. 




KingTim96 said:


> a white shengshou 4x4 v3 with izo stickers on it (idk I think its the favorite set)


Yes, it is Izo's Favorite (just to clarify). They are the stickers I sold, right?


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 5, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yes, it is Izo's Favorite (just to clarify). They are the stickers I sold, right?



Yes they are the stickers that you sold me thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 5, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> I have a black shengshou megaminx, black 42mm zhanchi, stickerless 42mm zhanchi, black shengshou 6x6, a white shengshou 4x4 v3 with izo stickers on it (idk I think its the favorite set) and a white guhong v2 with half brights and bright blue.


i'm not sure yet, but I would trade the dayan mf8 for the shengshou v3


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 6, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> i'm not sure yet, but I would trade the dayan mf8 for the shengshou v3



Sounds like a plan Stan. Pm me with the details


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 9, 2013)

So, if I'm correct, these people are going:
Yuxuibbs
Youcuber2
TheNextFeliks
Me
Blake

Maybe:
Neel

Anybody else?

We're meeting in Great Lakes food court, right?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> So, if I'm correct, these people are going:
> Yuxuibbs
> Youcuber2
> TheNextFeliks
> ...



Im not a guarantee but I am planning on coming. Yes great lakes food court.

I hope I can come. I improved 3 within a week of the last. If you lube my cube, I think I will improve more. Quite a bit more.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Im not a guarantee but I am planning on coming. Yes great lakes food court.
> 
> I hope I can come. I improved 3 within a week of the last. If you lube my cube, I think I will improve more. Quite a bit more.



OK. Hopefully you'll make it!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OK. Hopefully you'll make it!



Me too. Should be able to. We are having a little comp at a pep assembly and apparently the kid who is my competition is avging 25 which I don't believe. I avg barely sub-25. I have improved since last meetup 6 seconds in 2 months. I need to get close to sub-20. Lubing my cube could actually put me close. So many of my solves are ruined cause I lock up and can't cut. Hopefully the lubing will help fix this.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Me too. Should be able to. We are having a little comp at a pep assembly and apparently the kid who is my competition is avging 25 which I don't believe. I avg barely sub-25. I have improved since last meetup 6 seconds in 2 months. I need to get close to sub-20. Lubing my cube could actually put me close. So many of my solves are ruined cause I lock up and can't cut. Hopefully the lubing will help fix this.



Yeah, speaking of school and cubing I have talent show auditions on Wednesday (day after tomorrow). I'm soooo scared...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, speaking of school and cubing I have talent show auditions on Wednesday (day after tomorrow). I'm soooo scared...



You gonna do normal or bld or what? Our talent show already happened and I didn't try out.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> You gonna do normal or bld or what? Our talent show already happened and I didn't try out.



2x2, 3x3, and OH. Don't wanna fail BLD, so... 

And feet is just awkward.

Stupid 3 minute limit makes me in a time crunch


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 2x2, 3x3, and OH. Don't wanna fail BLD, so...
> 
> And feet is just awkward.
> 
> Stupid 3 minute limit makes me in a time crunch



You have plenty of time. But feet is awkward.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> You have plenty of time. But feet is awkward.



Hopefully... I need time to get scrambles and stuff, so some time is taken up from that.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> So, if I'm correct, these people are going:
> Yuxuibbs



My parents found out about my ACT scores and other stuff and they're not letting me have any extracurricular activities until the end of the year :'( including cubing and all the other stuff I was doing including volunteering and the clubs that I have leadership positions in.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 13, 2013)

Alright just a reminder to everybody to come on Sunday (nobody is noticing the thread ). Are you still going Youcuber2? And Blake?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Alright just a reminder to everybody to come on Sunday (nobody is noticing the thread ). Are you still going Youcuber2? And Blake?



Yup I can still go. 

Is anyone relatively fast at megaminx? I've recently got into it and I could use a few tips. I average around 2:30 now


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 13, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Yup I can still go.
> 
> Is anyone relatively fast at megaminx? I've recently got into it and I could use a few tips. I average around 2:30 now



I don't know if I'm considered "fast", but I average 1:20-1:35ish :/ Also, I won't be able to get there until 2:30-3:00 so I'll be 30 min-1 hour late sorry.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Alright just a reminder to everybody to come on Sunday (nobody is noticing the thread ). Are you still going Youcuber2? And Blake?



I'm still tentative. I hope to. I'll come at like 2:30 then I guess.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I'm still tentative. I hope to. I'll come at like 2:30 then I guess.



OK. I hope that there are open tables there.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OK. I hope that there are open tables there.



I'll still be there at 2:00, so I can get a table and stuff


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 13, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I'll still be there at 2:00, so I can get a table and stuff



cool

EDIT: I might be able to come on time, actually.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

So for the meet today coolster, thenextfeliks, blake, and I are going?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> So for the meet today coolster, thenextfeliks, blake, and I are going?



Yes. Thenextfeliks and Blake are a maybe. Blake told me he could definitely go in a PM about a week ago, but I haven't heard from him since :confused:


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> So for the meet today coolster, thenextfeliks, blake, and I are going?



As coolster said, I am a maybe. I'll ask at breakfast. Is Sebastian going to come?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> As coolster said, I am a maybe. I'll ask at breakfast. Is Sebastian going to come?



I don't think so. I didn't tell him :/

EDIT: How did I forget?!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I don't think so. I didn't tell him :/
> 
> EDIT: How did I forget?!



It's kinda too late. I don't think he would be able to come anyway. So where in the food court should we meet?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> It's kinda too late. I don't think he would be able to come anyway. So where in the food court should we meet?



lol idk just be on here when we're there so we can communicate where we are.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So where in the food court should we meet?



Probably somewhere in the middle. When I get there, I'll tell you guys where I am


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok. I can come but I will be a little late. Around 2:30.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Alrighty, hopefully Blake comes. I don't think I'll be late.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Alrighty, hopefully Blake comes. I don't think I'll be late.



So you'll be there at 2:00? Just want to make sure I leave at the right time


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, I will definitely make it. I don't have my stackmat and iPad to bring with me unfortunately. Make sure to bring your timers!!

EDIT: Also, no 3x3 main.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yes, I will definitely make it. I don't have my stackmat and iPad to bring with me unfortunately. Make sure to bring your timers!!
> 
> EDIT: Also, no 3x3 main.



I will bring mine. Why can't you bring your main? And will you still lube my cube?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I will bring mine. Why can't you bring your main? And will you still lube my cube?


Left it at my Dad's house... No, sorry. My lube is also there. Unless somebody else brings lube.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is anyone going to bring a camera? I might bring mine and make a video out of it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Left it at my Dad's house... No, sorry. My lube is also there. Unless somebody else brings lube.



That's fine. 



Youcuber2 said:


> Is anyone going to bring a camera? I might bring mine and make a video out of it.



I think coolster will but feel free.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I will bring mine. Why can't you bring your main? And will you still lube my cube?



Since coolster can't, I can lube it for you


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Is anyone going to bring a camera? I might bring mine and make a video out of it.



I don't think I am going to record. You should make a video, though! (include shoutouts plz, hehe)
Also, I have another iPad that I can use hehe so there's a timer.
There's also a smallllllll chance I can get my 3x3. But no lube probably.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Also does anyone want me to print out scrambles or anything?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I don't think I am going to record. You should make a video, though! (include shoutouts plz, hehe)
> Also, I have another iPad that I can use hehe so there's a timer.
> There's also a smallllllll chance I can get my 3x3. But no lube probably.



Another iPad lol. Don't worry about the lube. See below vv



Youcuber2 said:


> Since coolster can't, I can lube it for you



Thanks. I kinda hate to have you waste all that time but you guys said it yourself that I should lube it and I don't think I could do it. Alone anyway.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

No need for scrambles.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Another iPad lol. Don't worry about the lube. See below vv
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I kinda hate to have you waste all that time but you guys said it yourself that I should lube it and I don't think I could do it. Alone anyway.



Lol it won't take that long. This way you can learn how to do it so next time you can do it yourself!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Lol it won't take that long. This way you can learn how to do it so next time you can do it yourself!



Yeah. Ok thanks.


----------



## Neel Shah (Apr 14, 2013)

On the meet days I can't come. This really sucks for me.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey youcuber: you also said you were going to bring me a days screw since one of mine is completely stripped.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Alrighty, I am at my grandparents and will arrive on time for sure. The only thing is I just have a 2x2 and 4x4 right now and my mom will bring my other cubes around 2:30-3:00. 
This is going to go well, hopefully!


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Hey youcuber: you also said you were going to bring me a days screw since one of mine is completely stripped.



Yup I got it


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Alrighty, I am at my grandparents and will arrive on time for sure. The only thing is I just have a 2x2 and 4x4 right now and my mom will bring my other cubes around 2:30-3:00.
> This is going to go well, hopefully!



Ok. See you all at 2:30ish. Do we have any plans for what we are going to do? What cubes should I bring (nothing impressive just 2-5 mega pyraminx sq-1 and skewb)?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Neel Shah said:


> On the meet days I can't come. This really sucks for me.



Well we spent a week choosing the date based on everybody's schedules so if you gave some input it could've worked.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. See you all at 2:30ish. Do we have any plans for what we are going to do? What cubes should I bring (nothing impressive just 2-5 mega pyraminx sq-1 and skewb)?



I'll be there around 2, might not be at the food court though. 

I'm bringing 2-9, mega, and a mirror blocks, so just bring what you want.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I'll be there around 2, might not be at the food court though.
> 
> I'm bringing 2-9, mega, and a mirror blocks, so just bring what you want.



I'll bring everything except my lanlan 4x4. I am just going to bring my ss. You know about my lanlan.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just pulled in. See you guys there!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are you? Will be there in like 15 or so.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Apr 14, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Where are you? Will be there in like 15 or so.



We're in between the merry go round and the kid thing


----------



## Blake4512 (Apr 14, 2013)

omg, i thought it was next week.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 14, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> omg, i thought it was next week.



XD


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 14, 2013)

That was fun. If Blake came would've been better lol



Blake4512 said:


> omg, i thought it was next week.



Lolololololololololol I was PMng you like crazy and asking if you were coming in this thread xD

3rd time in a row lol hopefully you'll make it next time.

EDIT: Don't forget the part where the guy said "Is dat an 100?!" for the 9x9. And ugh the kid who kept watching and touching the cubes for 20 minutes. And talking about our personal lives.


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 15, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> We're in between the merry go round and the kid thing



You should reply to my PM.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 15, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> That was fun.
> EDIT: Don't forget the part where the guy said "Is dat an 100?!" for the 9x9. And ugh the kid who kept watching and touching the cubes for 20 minutes. And talking about our personal lives.



Lol dat kid. My name is feliks. Youcuber's name is michael womack. Your name is Evan.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 11, 2013)

So, guys! Tree Town in Ann Arbor is announced! Who's going?

I am!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 11, 2013)

Obviously me, can't get any closer than in the same city that you live in.

Didn't sign up yet because I can't decide whether or not I should do FMC and/or clock. FMC average is around 50-55 and clock is around 45.


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 12, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Obviously me, can't get any closer than in the same city that you live in.
> 
> Didn't sign up yet because I can't decide whether or not I should do FMC and/or clock. *FMC average is around 50-55 *and clock is around 45.



what method do you use? do you block build then do LL or something?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 12, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> what method do you use? do you block build then do LL or something?



Basically noob block building then CFOP.

54 move example


----------



## KingTim96 (May 12, 2013)

I'm going! Anyone else going that uses roux? And why 6x6 but no 5x5?


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2013)

After thinking about it, I think that you guys should have had 5x5 instead. This is because Indian 2012 didn't have 5x5, but had 6x6. This means a lot less 5x5 for mid-westerners.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello, 
New Albany is coming up soon, who's going?
I'm thinking we could possibly throw a cube meet together for the week before, just so we could practice together for the comp (also for people what aren't going). Anyone interested? It might be a little late to plan it but...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 2, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Hello,
> New Albany is coming up soon, who's going?
> I'm thinking we could possibly throw a cube meet together for the week before, just so we could practice together for the comp (also for people what aren't going). Anyone interested? It might be a little late to plan it but...



Not going, vacation. 

Great idea! Cuz I'm not going and the week after New Albany I am busy. I am slightly busy that weekend, but I think I can do Saturday. I can come up with a good time later today. I'm thinking ~3-4ish for ~3 hours or whatever. I dunno. Anybody else who can come? Blake? Sebastian? TheNextFeliks?

EDIT: As far as venue, I'm thinking outdoors at the village or something like that near Great Lakes.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 2, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Not going, vacation.
> 
> Great idea! Cuz I'm not going and the week after New Albany I am busy. I am slightly busy that weekend, but I think I can do Saturday. I can come up with a good time later today. I'm thinking ~3-4ish for ~3 hours or whatever. I dunno. Anybody else who can come? Blake? Sebastian? TheNextFeliks?
> 
> EDIT: As far as venue, I'm thinking outdoors at the village or something like that near Great Lakes.



Probably. Looks like mostly sunny and 76 so village could be nice. But great lakes is still nice. So like 3-6? I might try ordering some cubes today for that then. Cubicle should have fast shipping.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 2, 2013)

As far as the date, saturday is fine, but my last day of school is a half day friday. So If that's the same for you guys, we could do then as well. A good time for saturday would be 2:00-4:30 for me.



Coolster01 said:


> Not going, vacation.
> 
> As far as venue, I'm thinking outdoors at the village or something like that near Great Lakes.



Outdoors would be cool


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 3, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> As far as the date, saturday is fine, but my last day of school is a half day friday. So If that's the same for you guys, we could do then as well. A good time for saturday would be 2:00-4:30 for me.
> 
> Outdoors would be cool



We have full day Friday. The next week is our last with half days on Tuesday-Thursday. But that time might be better. Well see. Still no definite yes.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 3, 2013)

I have ACT the week before.... 
It might be easier to have ttw competitions or something


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 3, 2013)

^What TheNextFeliks said. Same thing for me cuz we're in same school district.



Yuxuibbs said:


> I have ACT the week before....
> It might be easier to have ttw competitions or something



We aren't doing meet-ups for comps, though, but rather talk and do team bld and stuffz. That is a great idea, but we kind of already do that because I've seen all of you 4 (Yuxuibbs, Youcuber2, Blake, TheNextFeliks) on ttw. We could set a private match at some point.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 3, 2013)

Wait, what is the village? I'm not sure if the last meetup was at Great Lakes or not, but I think someone will need to get there reasonably early and save a couple tables (Probably me). Great Lakes tends to be a very crowed mall over the weekend, especially that close to summer.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 3, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Wait, what is the village? I'm not sure if the last meetup was at Great Lakes or not, but I think someone will need to get there reasonably early and save a couple tables (Probably me). Great Lakes tends to be a very crowed mall over the weekend, especially that close to summer.



thevorh.com Great lakes is still fine. Nice of you to actually come. We got like three tables last time so get like four.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great Lakes is good, but I'm busy the entire next weekend. Anybody up for the week after New Albany? I can't do the day after New Albany. June 22nd, I guess. If any of us are busy that day, we can do a weekday because I'm sure none of us have things to do on weekdays at the start of summer.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 4, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Great Lakes is good, but I'm busy the entire next weekend. Anybody up for the week after New Albany? I can't do the day after New Albany. June 22nd, I guess. If any of us are busy that day, we can do a weekday because I'm sure none of us have things to do on weekdays at the start of summer.



Sure. June 22nd should be fine. And most weekdays too.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone interested in a meetup on Friday, July 5th or something? 
maaayyybe


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 8, 2013)

So the meet-up isn't today..?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> So the meet-up isn't today..?


No. We are thinking the 22nd or 23rd. What should we do? We need everybody's input!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 8, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> No. We are thinking the 22nd or 23rd. What should we do? We need everybody's input!



It's summer so I don't really think it matters.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> It's summer so I don't really think it matters.



Alright, that's cool. I'm busy on some weekdays with camps, etc.
*
So who would come on 22nd? 2:00-5:00ish I guess?*


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> *
> So who would come on 22nd? 2:00-5:00ish I guess?*



I could probably come then


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Alright, that's cool. I'm busy on some weekdays with camps, etc.
> *
> So who would come on 22nd? 2:00-5:00ish I guess?*



Probably. I should have a Dayan 2x2 for it. So great lakes?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 9, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Probably. I should have a Dayan 2x2 for it. So great lakes?



Yeah, it is official now, I guess. Can Blake and Sebastian come?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 10, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, it is official now, I guess. Can Blake and Sebastian come?



Sure. If they want. I want to meet Blake.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 10, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, it is official now, I guess. Can Blake and Sebastian come?



I listed it as an event on my calendar on my iPad. I will NOT forget to come this time.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 10, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> I listed it as an event on my calendar on my iPad. I will NOT forget to come this time.



Lol after three failed meetups!  

This will be a great meetup with about 4-5 people.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 10, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Lol after three failed meetups!
> 
> This will be a great meetup with about 4-5 people.



Only two failed lol. Yeah. It'll be nice.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Only two failed lol. Yeah. It'll be nice.



Actually in July 2012 me and Yuxuibbs had a meetup. Look earlier in this thread.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Actually in July 2012 me and Yuxuibbs had a meetup. Look earlier in this thread.



Oh. Ok. Nevermind then.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 13, 2013)

Guysncan we change it to friday the 21st? Who could go then? I am busy on saturday from 2:00 and beyond.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Guysncan we change it to friday the 21st? Who could go then? I am busy on saturday from 2:00 and beyond.



That's fine with me


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Guysncan we change it to friday the 21st? Who could go then? I am busy on saturday from 2:00 and beyond.



Should be fine. Blake please take note lol.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 13, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Should be fine. Blake please take note lol.



done.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 13, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> done.



Cool. 

I'm getting a Dayan 2x2 so if you guys want to try it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 13, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> done.



Sweet.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'm getting a Dayan 2x2 so if you guys want to try it.



I'm getting one, too!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting one, too!



Ok. Cool.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's the official thing:

*Michigan Cube Meetup Summer 2013
2:00 - 5:00 PM
Friday, June 21, 2013
Great Lakes Crossing*


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Here's the official thing:
> 
> *Michigan Cube Meetup (almost) Summer 2013
> 2:00 - 5:00 PM
> ...



Ok. Actually is first day of summer. So no almost. I should be there.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. Actually is first day of summer. So no almost. I should be there.



Oh, I'm so stupid :fp I was thinking of today's date, not the 21st xD

Some may say it's the second day, it really depends how south the sun is iirc

EDIT: I don't think I'm getting my 2x2 for a while anymore...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Oh, I'm so stupid :fp I was thinking of today's date, not the 21st xD
> 
> Some may say it's the second day, it really depends how south the sun is iirc
> 
> EDIT: I don't think I'm getting my 2x2 for a while anymore...



Ok. Ill have mine tomorrow or tuesday. Yay thecubicle has fast shipping.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. Ill have mine tomorrow or tuesday. Yay thecubicle has fast shipping.



I already have one.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 16, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> I already have one.



Are you going to switch to it?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> I already have one.



Awesome! Now I can try a lubed _and _non-lubed one!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Awesome! Now I can try a lubed _and _non-lubed one!



Lol. Who says I won't lube it? I probably won't though. But according to reviews there appears to be a little lube on it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. Who says I won't lube it? I probably won't though. But according to reviews there appears to be a little lube on it.



Well you were willing to pay us to lube your cube last meetup, so... lol


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Are you going to switch to it?



Not sure. The tensions were wayyyyyyyyyyyy too loose when I got it, so I think it will be my main after I tighten it a bit.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Well you were willing to pay us to lube your cube last meetup, so... lol



True. I'll get some lube sometime for my new 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Not sure. The tensions were wayyyyyyyyyyyy too loose when I got it, so I think it will be my main after I tighten it a bit.



Did you lube yours yet?

500th post in this thread!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 17, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Did you lube yours yet?



A little bit. I think I've got pretty decent tensions on it right now and it's actually really nice.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 17, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> A little bit. I think I've got pretty decent tensions on it right now and it's actually really nice.



I've got to try this


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2013)

BUMP: Just a reminder we're meeting up tomorrow at Great Lakes from 2-5! See you all there.

Also, is Youcuber2 going? I know I am and TheNextFaz and Blake so far.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> BUMP: Just a reminder we're meeting up tomorrow at Great Lakes from 2-5! See you all there.
> 
> Also, is Youcuber2 going? I know I am and TheNextFaz and Blake so far.



I think he is coming. Not completely sure. 

Edit: 444 posts for coolster01. Nice.

Edit2: what is the really bad prize you said you would give me?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2013)

F


TheNextFeliks said:


> what is the really bad prize you said you would give me?



Check your inbox now


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> F
> 
> Check your inbox now



Ok he told me on ttw he is coming.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> BUMP: Just a reminder we're meeting up tomorrow at Great Lakes from 2-5! See you all there.
> 
> Also, is Youcuber2 going? I know I am and TheNextFaz and Blake so far.



Yup im going. You guys can try out the huanying


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Yup im going. You guys can try out the huanying



Cool. Don't you also have a fangshi?
All I have is a Dayan 2x2 and a 55 mm Zhanchi. Collection has barely changed.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 20, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Cool. Don't you also have a fangshi?



Yeah I have a fangshi too.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys. I am strakerak, owner of CubingBattles channel and onestopcubeshop.webs.com

I MIGHT GO!  I have family in Ann Arbor and iwas my birthplace so yeah 

I will let youguys try out the Huanying Prototype, and i will sell some cubes from my mod shop


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 20, 2013)

To TreeTown2013


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2013)

strakerak said:


> Hey guys. I am strakerak, owner of CubingBattles channel and onestopcubeshop.webs.com
> 
> I MIGHT GO!  I have family in Ann Arbor and iwas my birthplace so yeah
> 
> I will let youguys try out the Huanying Prototype, and i will sell some cubes from my mod shop



That would be awesome!

EDIT:



strakerak said:


> To TreeTown2013



Whoops, I didn't see this. I'm going there though, too! I'm excited for today. I'll try to record some stuff. Anybody else want to record? Make something like this:


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm excited for today. I'll try to record some stuff. Anybody else want to record?



I might, but not sure yet. 



So great lakes food court 2-5 today right? Just want to clarify


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I might, but not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> So great lakes food court 2-5 today right? Just want to clarify



Yep great lakes food court 2-5. Who ever gets there first: grab some tables, put out your cubes and start solving. 
@coolster01 I doubt I will. All I have is an iPod to film.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> So great lakes food court 2-5 today right? Just want to clarify



Yes. Same as last time.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

Leaving at like 1:30. I'll probably film a little bit, idk.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Leaving at like 1:30. I'll probably film a little bit, idk.



Sweet. I'm only going to have 5 crappy 3x3's, 2 megaminxes, a pyra, and a 5x5. Bring all of your cubes xD

EDIT: don't forget I'm bring my stackmat timer and stuff... I'm so mad that I have like 1/5 of my collection!

EDIT2: On the bright side, since I'm leaving from my dad's, I can bring the camera


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Bring all of your cubes xD



lolno. I'm probably bringing a bunch of 3x3s, 4x4, 9x9, teraminx, megaminx, and a dayan 2x2.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Leaving at like 1:30. I'll probably film a little bit, idk.



Umm. Doesn't start til 2.

Stackmat batteries died. Hope I can stop by Meijer on the way.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Umm. Doesn't start til 2.



I know, it's like a half hour away though. Besides, I can just get something to eat if I get there too early.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Umm. Doesn't start til 2.
> 
> Stackmat batteries died. Hope I can stop by Meijer on the way.



Don't! I have two extra ones with me that are useless cuz my stackmat is dead. I'll bring them 




Blake4512 said:


> lolno. I'm probably bringing a bunch of 3x3s, 4x4, 9x9, teraminx, megaminx, and a dayan 2x2.



Oh, wait, I forgot how huge your collection is xD


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> I know, it's like a half hour away though. Besides, I can just get something to eat if I get there too early.



Lol. I thought you meant leaving the meetup lol. Never mind.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Don't! I have two extra ones with me that are useless cuz my stackmat is dead. I'll bring them
> 
> Oh, wait, I forgot how huge your collection is xD



Thanks. If i don't have time, I'll just get some afterward.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok ill be able to get my cubes now but i might be a few minutes late! We can stay longer than until 5, because i think we usually did 4 hours. Theres really no set time where the meet ends, just around 5-6 i guess.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Ok ill be able to get my cubes now but i might be a few minutes late! We can stay longer than until 5, because i think we usually did 4 hours. Theres really no set time where the meet ends, just around 5-6 i guess.



I might be a little late but not much. Shouldn't be more than 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm going to be about 20 minutes late.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

That was fun! Blake, can you upload the 15.59 uwr factory thing, too? I will, but it would be cool to have two angles. Then ill download yours and make a dual angle video (I'll delete the first one after I upload the dual). I'll upload everything (including the 15.59) in a separate video, too!

EDIT: Even though this was just a meetup, it still deserves some DYK's (Did You Know).

DYK:

...Feet is publicly allowed?
...There was nobody watching when I did feet, but everybody watched when we cubed normally?
...55mm Zhanchi's POP?
...Blake beat me by about .5 every time pretty much every time we raced?
...Me and Blake beat UWR double factory by just 0.12?
...My timer sucks?
...I forgot to bring toucan stickers for TheNextFeliks?
...We forgot to ask if Sebastian could go?
...I got sub-9 at the end which made me have to go?
...I can't stack cups for my life?
...There weren't any weirdo kids who came up to us and were annoying? Maybe Blake is some sort of repellant... (There were those teenagers at the february meetup that kept laugghing at us, so every time Blake wasn't there, some kids annoyed us)


That's all I got... For now. Anybody else have any more?

EDIT: I've got one more, actually:

DYK a lady asked if slamming cubes on the table made you faster? I think that's what she said, at least. I guess it makes you ~.1 seconds faster, but whatever. We got some other funny comments, too.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Maybe Blake is some sort of repellant...



ohok.

btw, I'm pretty sure someone has my Shengshou pyraminx. It has a chip under the orange sticker.

Edit: Rami, I just found a video on yt of a double factory solve in 14.65.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dang, we could've kept going and beaten 14.65! Lol idc anyway... 

Just checked, I'm so sorry Blake! I accidentally took your pyra! I'm going to mail something else soon, so just PM me your address...


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Dang, we could've kept going and beaten 14.65! Lol idc anyway...
> 
> Just checked, I'm so sorry Blake! I accidentally took your pyra! I'm going to mail something else soon, so just PM me your address...



Just wait till Tree Town, I have a mefferts pyra I can use in the mean time.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol. 

DYK
...no one notices a feet solve but people notice everything else
...no one commented when we restickered my Zhanchi
...I actually finished first a couple times during factories
...no one can call teamBLD. Especially youcuber2
...it is hard to oh and eat ice cream at the same time
...my Zhanchi got new stickers for its birthday
...my mom thought I took someone's cube cause the stickers were so nice
...the huanying is really loud
...I can't sub-1 an h-perm
...no one noticed when I did legit bld only when Blake and Rami did teamBLD. 
...panda blindfolds are legit
...panda blindfolds are expensive. $6.50
...I actually have blindfolds at home. My mom never told me. 
...I don't have many cubes
...mine were the worst


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> ...panda blindfolds are legit
> ...panda blindfolds are expensive. $6.50



Panda blindfolds are worth every penny, just sayin'.

DYK...

...Panda blindfolds = sub-maskow?
...Rami didn't do a feet solve in the middle of where everyone was walking?
...Some people wanted the mall cop to kick us out?
...So many people crowded us?
...I suck at pyra?
...and mega?
...I never bothered eating my subway?
...I still haven't?
...I barely filmed anything?
...Rami and I didn't even sub-1 teamBLD?
...I got an 8.25 single?
...A mall cop talked to my mom for an hour?
...15.59 team factory solve?


Rami, that 2x2 Y perm I showed you was (R U' R') U' F2 U' (R U R') D R2


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ok thats cool blake! Thank god theres no pyra at tree town. I'll store your cube in a shengshou pyra box for extra safety just in case a meteor crashes into our house... xD but seriously thanks.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 21, 2013)

More dyks

DYK
...I think the new stickers dropped my average by 2-3 seconds
...I have trouble starting timers 
...I filmed a foot solve
...I need to buy some lube
...Blake and I were the only with a Dayan 2x2
...Fangshi does have the best slices
...Speedstacks is more lame than feet
...Rami would pay $10 for someone to touch his foot cube
...No one would


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol.
> 
> DYK
> ...no one notices a feet solve but people notice everything else
> ...





TheNextFeliks said:


> More dyks
> 
> DYK
> ...I think the new stickers dropped my average by 2-3 seconds
> ...



xD I loved every one of these.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> xD I loved every one of these.



Not mine. :'(

I still find it ironic that the people who worked at the mall were tempted to kick us out. LOL


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Not mine. :'(
> 
> I still find it ironic that the people who worked at the mall were tempted to kick us out. LOL




xD I didn't reload to see the EDIT. When were thwy going to kick us out? I don't even remember seeing them lol remind me again?



Blake4512 said:


> Panda blindfolds are worth every penny, just sayin'.
> 
> DYK...
> 
> ...



Lol these were funny, thanks for the Y Perm, i'll definitely switch to it. I might make a video of it on my channel. I'll respond to the DYK's from you and thenextfeliks individually in a bit...


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> xD I didn't reload to see the EDIT. When were thwy going to kick us out? I don't even remember seeing them lol remind me again?



My mom told me that's what the mall cop said. I think it was just the people who do work involving the security cameras who were asking the mall cop through that earbud thing if he should kick us out or not.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> My mom told me that's what the mall cop said. I think it was just the people who do work involving the security cameras who were asking the mall cop through that earbud thing if he should kick us out or not.



Lol the guy with the earbud thing probably was an *****. It's not like we took up too much space, there were a TON of other tables open.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 21, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Lol the guy with the earbud thing probably was an *****. It's not like we took up too much space, there were a TON of other tables open.



The old guy on the segway at the table next to us? He was awesome!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> The old guy on the segway at the table next to us? He was awesome!



Lol i somehow forgot everything xD I... Don't remember... This...


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Let's see what I can think of...


DYK...

...I'm amazing at calling team blind?
...Feet solving is overrated?
...People think dropping the cube down at the end of the solve makes us flashy and faster?
...There were no kids that randomly joined in with us?
...Blake showed up?
...I'm a noob at 3x3 when I try to race?
...The fangshi popped?


Btw... Tiger Blindfolds would've been way more legit


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 22, 2013)

DYK: TheNextFeliks is amazing at pronouncing MoYu Huanying? It will be in the fails/bloopers section of the video lol.

I think next meetup should be like the week before Indiana or something.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> ...no one noticed when I did legit bld only when Blake and Rami did teamBLD.


lol what was the time?


TheNextFeliks said:


> ...panda blindfolds are legit





Blake4512 said:


> Panda blindfolds are worth every penny, just sayin'.


BOOYAH!


TheNextFeliks said:


> ...no one commented when we restickered my Zhanchi


CHEATER CHEATER PUMPKIN EATER!!!!!!!!!!! 

^ Now somebody did. ^



Blake4512 said:


> ...Panda blindfolds = sub-maskow?


You're a genius! Send that blindfold to Maskow and Marcell! We'll see some WR's shortl


Blake4512 said:


> Rami didn't do a feet solve in the middle of where everyone was walking?


That would've been the perfect reason for a mall cop to kick us out 


Blake4512 said:


> So many people crowded us?


I'm glad none were annoying, as mentioned before! xD


Blake4512 said:


> I suck at pyra?


No, just no. Nope. 


Blake4512 said:


> I never bothered eating my subway?
> ...I still haven't?


I'll take it (unless you were talking about you didn't buy it at all yet)!


Blake4512 said:


> 15.59 team factory solve?


We were so happy until this.


Blake4512 said:


> ...I got an 8.25 single?


...and you didn't react at all?! haha you acted like it was just an average solve.

That's all for now... I have to go and I'll finish later...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 22, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> DYK: TheNextFeliks is amazing at pronouncing MoYu Huanying? It will be in the fails/bloopers section of the video lol.
> 
> I think next meetup should be like the week before Indiana or something.



Lol. Ok I like that date.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sup guys.

We should have another meetup sometime. Before Indiana?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> We should have another meetup sometime. Before Indiana?



I agree. We should. Sometime soon though because I'm moving in like 2 weeks.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jul 31, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I agree. We should. Sometime soon though because I'm moving in like 2 weeks.



You're moving?  

How about the 9th or 16th of August? Great Lakes Again?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 31, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> You're moving?
> 
> How about the 9th or 16th of August? Great Lakes Again?



Yep  If we could do it earlier that would be better but 9th might be fine. Could we do it next week or even Sunday this week?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yep  If we could do it earlier that would be better but 9th might be fine. Could we do it next week or even Sunday this week?



9th is my bday, i'll be busy probably. How about 3 days, the 4th? Let's tell blake and sebastian.

EDIT: ...once this is confirmed so that he comes on the _right_ date.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> 9th is my bday, i'll be busy probably. How about 3 days, the 4th? Let's tell blake and sebastian.
> 
> EDIT: ...once this is confirmed so that he comes on the _right_ date.



I can do the 4th anytime after 12:00


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 1, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I can do the 4th anytime after 12:00



OK. Who's in for 2:00?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OK. Who's in for 2:00?



Sounds good. Let me check really quick.

Edit: Ok I'm good.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> OK. Who's in for 2:00?



:tu


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok so:

*SUNDAY AUGUST 4TH 2:00
GREAT LAKES CROSSING
BLAKE TAKE NOTE OF THIS*

Edit: I'm getting a Weilong. Though it'll probably come on Monday.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> *
> BLAKE TAKE NOTE OF THIS*



okay.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 4, 2013)

So we're still all going at 2:00 today? Also, I might be 10 or so minutes late.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 4, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> So we're still all going at 2:00 today? Also, I might be 10 or so minutes late.



Yep. Ok that's fine. 

Try to sit by the carousel. I'll be going early so my mom can get me some clothes.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 4, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> So we're still all going at 2:00 today? Also, I might be 10 or so minutes late.



Yep, no problem. See you guys there!


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm here. Near the bouncy rides next to the play thing


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 4, 2013)

DYKs!

DYK...
I was first to mall, but last to the meetup
Blake never came
Even though he said he would 
Coolster died about 8 times
We discussed the proper way to pronounce cube names
I finished first in factory solves several times
Youcuber and I set the uwr (I think) for oh factory solve (video to follow)
Since Blake didn't come, we didn't get thrown out
Is it an app?
We all fail at teamBLD
But coolster calling and me solving was fastest combo
Weilong should be called weifast
Rubiks snake is funny (video)
I got a +2 in 2bld and almost cried 
We are going to have another meetup in about three days
I solved one 7x7 center slower than Lin Chen could solve the whole cube 
Youcuber has the best looking modded 4x4 

That's all for now. Will post two or three vids later.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll try some I guess...

DYK...
I did a ton of U2's in team blind when Coolster and TheNextFeliks couldn't recognize PLL fast enough?
Are Rubik's cubes apps?
Or are you watching yourself on TV?
We totally failed our video idea of "How to pronounce cube names right"?
OH team blind feels really slow?
I can't do a v perm OH?
Dyin' LING-jun (Dayan LingYun)
I can .27 R2 F2 R2 on 2x2?
I fail at 3x3?
Coolster likes to do weird camera angles?
He also can never stop laughing when he's trying to do something serious?

That's all I got


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 5, 2013)

lol, sorry i didn't come, i got sick like friday morning and didn't wake up till like a few hours ago.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 5, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> lol, sorry i didn't come, i got sick like friday morning and didn't wake up till like a few hours ago.



Excuses excuses. We might have another on Wednesday at 1:00 if you could come.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> lol, sorry i didn't come, i got sick like friday morning and didn't wake up till like a few hours ago.



Hope you feel better! Maybe I'll see you at Indiana if I go and if you're going.



TheNextFeliks said:


> Excuses excuses. We might have another on Wednesday at 1:00 if you could come.



We're seriously having another one? Cool.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll definitely do the DYKs when I get on a computer. I can't stop watching the video where she asked if it was an app and it we were watching ourselves on TV xD I'll post separate vids for solves, bloopers etc. Youcuber2, can you post all of the vids you have recorded of the how to pronounce thing into an 
Unlisted video? I'll edit them and make a separate video for bloopers and I'll send it to your channel so we can both upload. That would be awesome!

EDIT: Don't edit the clips, just combine them into one video.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 6, 2013)

I am too busy to have another one. Sorry


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 6, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I am too busy to have another one. Sorry



OK


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Youcuber2, can you post all of the vids you have recorded of the how to pronounce thing into an
> Unlisted video? I'll edit them and make a separate video for bloopers and I'll send it to your channel so we can both upload. That would be awesome!
> 
> EDIT: Don't edit the clips, just combine them into one video.



heh, heh, whoops. I accidentally deleted all those videos


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 6, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> heh, heh, whoops. I accidentally deleted all those videos



WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTT

We can remake it, though, because TheNextFeliks has his footage all on my phone. No big deal, lol.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey is anyone going to Indiana 2013?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 6, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Hey is anyone going to Indiana 2013?



I might be, not sure yet


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 7, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> Hey is anyone going to Indiana 2013?



Probably not, although I love feetsolving


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 7, 2013)

So, meetup tomorrow at 1?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 7, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> So, meetup tomorrow at 1?



Nah. Too busy.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Anybody wanna do a pre-leaf town meetup on October 5th or 6th?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Anybody wanna do a pre-leaf town meetup on October 5th or 6th?



That sounds good. If we were to do this, then the 6th is the only day I can go. I have drivers training session 2 that weekend.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Anybody wanna do a pre-leaf town meetup on October 5th or 6th?



Sure but depends on where it is


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

It will be at Great Lakes crossing again. I guess the 6th works, Blake?


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> It will be at Great Lakes crossing again. I guess the 6th works, Blake?



coming.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> coming.



Yay! So it's official:

*Michigan Cube Meet Fall 2013 (v1)
Great Lakes Crossing
Sunday, October 6, 2013
3:00-~6:00 (?) PM
*


----------



## Youcuber2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yay! So it's official:
> 
> *Michigan Cube Meet Fall 2013 (v1)
> Great Lakes Crossing
> ...



I can't come until after 2:30.... How about 3-6?


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> I can't come until after 2:30.... How about 3-6?



OK, sure.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 3, 2013)

Bump! Reminder that we'll be meeting up on Sunday from* 3PM-6PM*!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 3, 2013)

Where is canton?


----------



## Mikel (Oct 4, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Where is canton?



I can't make it this weekend, but I can the next one.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Oct 6, 2013)

We're still good for sunday at 3? Who all is coming?


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> We're still good for sunday at 3? Who all is coming?



I hope Blake is


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 6, 2013)

Is it OK if we move it to my house? My mom last minute started coming up with things she had to do... 

I'm guessing Blake isn't coming so if it's OK just PM me Michael and I'll tell you my address ASAP.

EDIT: My dad MIGHT be able to take me, but I'm pretty sure I can't go.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Oct 6, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Is it OK if we move it to my house? My mom last minute started coming up with things she had to do...
> 
> I'm guessing Blake isn't coming so if it's OK just PM me Michael and I'll tell you my address ASAP.
> 
> EDIT: My dad MIGHT be able to take me, but I'm pretty sure I can't go.



Turns out I have a lot more homework than I thought I had, so I probably can't meet up today. 

I guess I'll see you at the comp then.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 6, 2013)

CANCELLED FOSHO NOW


----------



## CheesePuffs (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm bumping this thread because I feel I should and since I want to get back into the cubing community and I should let the people around me help so yeah! Meetup?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanksgiving break anyone? 
Or would people prefer winter break since we have _slightly_ more time?


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Thanksgiving break anyone?
> Or would people prefer winter break since we have _slightly_ more time?



Thanksgiving works, not sure of an exact date though.


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Thanksgiving works, not sure of an exact date though.



Wednesday would probably be the best for that break if you guys have it off too.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 14, 2013)

We should meet up like jan 5 or something... idk?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, this thread hasn't been touched since last year, so this is quite a big bump 

Anybody want to do an April meetup? Maybe the 13th or something. I don't have a comp until may madness haha.


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 24, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Well, this thread hasn't been touched since last year, so this is quite a big bump
> 
> Anybody want to do an April meetup? Maybe the 13th or something. I don't have a comp until may madness haha.



Sounds good. Great Lakes Crossing?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Well, this thread hasn't been touched since last year, so this is quite a big bump
> 
> Anybody want to do an April meetup? Maybe the 13th or something. I don't have a comp until may madness haha.



I'd be down for that. Great Lakes Crossing would be the best place for me.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gosh, wish I saw you guys respond. Well, it's been 3 months since that. For real now, we seriously have to get a meetup. I'm pretty sure it's just the three of us so we could organize one for within the next week (not a ton in advance). Anybody want one on sunday? I'm not even sure if I could make it that day, but I'll check. Great Lakes Crossing ofc.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 26, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Gosh, wish I saw you guys respond. Well, it's been 3 months since that. For real now, we seriously have to get a meetup. I'm pretty sure it's just the three of us so we could organize one for within the next week (not a ton in advance). Anybody want one on sunday? I'm not even sure if I could make it that day, but I'll check. Great Lakes Crossing ofc.



Somerset is also an option.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 26, 2014)

So there is a possibility I will be attending the two day comp this Summer. I won't sign up until I have a huge lead that I will be flying out there.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 28, 2015)

So are there any new Michigan cubers? It's been a while.


----------



## Urban_Turban2114 (Feb 25, 2019)

Coolster01 said:


> So are there any new Michigan cubers? It's been a while.


Me


----------



## Reizii_ (Mar 5, 2019)

That's... quite the bump there.
Anyway, I'm from Michigan. I plan to attend Blue Water Winter 2019, so let me know if I'll see you there!


----------



## Urban_Turban2114 (Mar 5, 2019)

Reizii_ said:


> That's... quite the bump there.
> Anyway, I'm from Michigan. I plan to attend Blue Water Winter 2019, so let me know if I'll see you there!


I'll be there, I'm competing in 3x3 and pyraminx


----------

